# Exposition de vos créations: fonds d'écran, icônes, thèmes..



## AuGie (10 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

En vue de faire vivre ce sous forum customisation, je crée ce fil.

N'hésitez surtout pas à poster des idées, des créa, des projets en cours liés à l'univers de la customisation dans ce fil.

Merci 

*La dimension maximale autorisée des captures d'écran sera de 800x800px.*


----------



## ultra' (10 Novembre 2005)

Allons y, j'ouvre le bal étant donné que j'ai profité de mes vacances pour finaliser 2 thèmes.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------







Update du theme Purple rain afin de le rendre compatible avec itunes6.

De +, tous les boutons ont été modifiés par les boutons du thème Smoothstripes sunken mod par Susumu Yoshida.
J'en ai profité pour skinner mail ainsi que VLC qui ne l'étaient pas précédemment.

Preview

Téléchargement

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------






Theme GfxOasis par Ultraman (www.ultradesks.com)
Basé sur le theme windows GfxOasis par KoL et KaosAD

Ce thème est basé sur le design du site gfxoasis.com

Inclu :
-theme pour Shapeshifter
-Skins pour : itunes, mail, safari
-Skins pour Adium (icônes de statut et style de message)
-Skins pour Synergy
-Wallpapers GfxOasis par KoL (www.studiotwentyeight.com)
	Taille: 1600x1200, 1280x1024, 1280x960, 1024x768, 800x600.

Preview

Téléchargement


----------



## bioscoop (11 Novembre 2005)

5 couleurs différentes, crée par Ultraman et Bioscoop
Bleu, vert, orange, gris, mauve
1600x1200
PREVIEW
TELECHARGEMENT


----------



## Macbeth (23 Novembre 2005)

Bon, petite contribution avec un fond d'écran de ma composition disponible sur www.moriniere-bd.com
ou bien via le lien de ma signature (rubrique "fonds d'écran" (ah oui??) dans le menu de gauche).
Y en a qu'un pour le momeent, mais je fait ça quand j'ai un peu de temps, alors bon...hein, no mais alors...


----------



## meldon (23 Novembre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Bon, petite contribution avec un fond d'écran de ma composition disponible sur www.moriniere-bd.com
> ou bien via le lien de ma signature (rubrique "fonds d'écran" (ah oui??) dans le menu de gauche).
> Y en a qu'un pour le moment, mais je fait ça quand j'ai un peu de temps, alors bon...hein, no mais alors...


Le prochain il aura pas une femme dessus hein?  

(bon je vais attendre un peu moi)


----------



## Macbeth (23 Novembre 2005)

Non, je vais varier un peu, rassures-toi. ...je ne suis pas monomaniac, j'ai beaucoup d'obsessions très très variées (je peux te faire une bagnoles, une moto, un camion américain et un chien loup...peut-être même tout ça sur le même fond d'écran  )


----------



## chroukin (23 Novembre 2005)

Je demande à voir 

Et puis Meldon aussi t'as qu'à aller sur des sites d'hommes si tu veux voir des hommes... ou trouver un homme aussi (si ce n'est déjà fait) non mais


----------



## Fran6 (23 Novembre 2005)

Salut les friends,

Je viens de créer un wallpaper à partir d'un de mes travaux. Je l'ai mis dans ma galerie. Je ne sais pas si ça plaira à tout le monde, mais bon, faut bien commencer par quelque chose...
A+
Guinousssssss


----------



## meldon (23 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Je demande à voir
> 
> Et puis Meldon aussi t'as qu'à aller sur des sites d'hommes si tu veux voir des hommes... ou trouver un homme aussi (si ce n'est déjà fait) non mais


Non mais j'ai rien contre les filles (j'avais adoré ça par exemple) et je demande pas des hommes. C'est juste qu'un peu de diversité ne peut pas faire de mal. 

Sinon c'est joli, je critique pas ça. 

Sinon j'aime bien celui là de Guinouss.  Y a pas moyen de le récupérer?


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Novembre 2005)

et ben alors je propose mon fond d'écran



Pour un plus grand format, vous n'avez qu'à envoyer un MP.


----------



## chroukin (23 Novembre 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Salut les friends,
> 
> Je viens de créer un wallpaper à partir d'un de mes travaux. Je l'ai mis dans ma galerie. Je ne sais pas si ça plaira à tout le monde, mais bon, faut bien commencer par quelque chose...
> A+
> Guinousssssss




On avait pourtant interdit l'utilisation de Paint  

Je déconne, c'est un style que j'aime beaucoup, mais les couleurs ne sont aps pour moi 

Bon début en tout cas


----------



## ultra' (25 Novembre 2005)

*Applications skinnées :*

-Itunes
-Mail
-Safari
-VLC

*Inclus dans le pack :*

-thème Shapeshifter
-Icones de statut Adium :: 2 variantes
-Style de message adium :: Modd de "Candybars" par Peter Simonsson (http://www.simonsson.com/)
-Liste de contact Adium
-Skin Synergy
-Dashboard :: Widget itunes, Modd de "Little Red Machine" par Ice Spectre et William Lay
-wallpaper iMagine :: 1600x1200; 1440x900
-curseurs Mighty mouse par Bioscoop

PREVIEW

TELECHARGEMENT

Merci à Bioscoop pour les scrollbars, les barres de progression, l'icône de boîte ainsi que les curseurs, je t'aime bébé !!!

Si vous voulez suivre les différentes étapes de création du thème, comme le précise Augie en premier post, ça se passe sur le topic travaux en cours d'iMagine.


----------



## AuGie (25 Novembre 2005)

Superbe travail


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Novembre 2005)

*Voilà, j'ai crée un wallpaper, vous aimez ?* 




​ 
*Une variante de texture , de forme et de contour ( plus belle ) : *







​ 


*Et d'autre juste pour changer de couleur, mais sans "belle" texture ...* 











​ 



*Ma gallerie : *

​


----------



## Lastrada (27 Novembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà, j'ai crée un wallpaper, vous aimez ?*


 
 J'aime bien. C'est ta ptit soeur ?


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Novembre 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien. C'est ta ptit soeur ?


 
Si seulement, j'aimerai bien


----------



## joubichou (29 Novembre 2005)

Rudement épatante la nana!


----------



## Niconemo (29 Novembre 2005)

Un petit déplacement, de arts Graphiques vers Customisation

Mais tu es l'auteur des photos ou tu as juste assemblé le tout ?


----------



## bioscoop (30 Novembre 2005)

J'ai fusionné mes 2 themes préférées : Ruler de Susumu Yoshida et Milk de Max Rudberg.

Tous les couleurs de Ruler sont inclus.

PREVIEW

Téléchargement






7 patterns colorés pour vos fonds d'écran qui vont bien avec mon mod RulerMilk.


----------



## AuGie (30 Novembre 2005)

Bravo Bioscoop pour ce magnifique travail


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Décembre 2005)

Voilà, je propose un nouveau fond d'écran à ceux qui ont aimé le précédent.
Un fond d'écran avec la même simplicité qui me caractérise...


----------



## olidev (1 Décembre 2005)

Pour tous les Belges cinémacophiles, j'ai développé un widget qui affiche les sorties de la semaine, le top par séance, ...  (informations en provenance du site cinebel)


----------



## AuGie (5 Décembre 2005)

ifmy vient de sortir un nouveau pack de smilley absoluement genial : http://blog.imwgfx.com/

Une petit preview : 










C'est dispo : Sur son blog

Merci ifmy


----------



## ultra' (5 Décembre 2005)

Pourquoi c'est pas lui qui les postes Augie, il est allergique à Macgé ?


----------



## AuGie (5 Décembre 2005)

Nan il a posté sur les sites qu'il connait bien et j'ai fait de même pour les sites que je connais bien ( on est pas forcement inscrit sur Aqua soft ou Macthemes )


----------



## ultra' (5 Décembre 2005)

Ah d'accord, ben pour ma part j'ai posté sur iMagine


----------



## AuGie (5 Décembre 2005)

Merci Ultra


----------



## leon1983 (6 Décembre 2005)

Voici mon dernier wall, ATTENTION NUDITE


----------



## vampire1976 (7 Décembre 2005)

Voici donc deux thèmes que j'ai créé à la snapshoot...


----------



## ultra' (11 Décembre 2005)

7 wallpapers pour aller avec Ruler Milk par Bioscoop


----





Nudes CD Vol. 1,2,3
3 wallpapers
1440x900
CONTIENT DE LA NUDITE


----





1600x1200



----





Photoshop tutorial
Durée : 7mns
Format : Quicktime


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Décembre 2005)

Avec reflets :


----------



## leon1983 (13 Décembre 2005)

un ptit nouveau


----------



## leon1983 (13 Décembre 2005)

Toujours sur lee thème cuir et peau blanche.....


----------



## vampire1976 (17 Décembre 2005)

Voici pour l'instant ce que ça donne :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2006)

1ere création avec l'aide du tutoriel "photo effect" d'Ultraman.
Dispo en 1600 X 1200  ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2006)

Mon 1er Mod. 

Wallpaper disponible en 1600x1200.
Merci à Nexd pour l'autorisation.
Image originale.


----------



## Php21 (7 Janvier 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Voici pour l'instant ce que ça donne :



Avec son micro devant la bouche Miss Machin , ressemble à une des speakerine de TF1.
Miss ???   S Qlq pouvait me répondre?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2006)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Avec son micro devant la bouche Miss Machin , ressemble à une des speakerine de TF1. Miss ???   S Qlq pouvait me répondre?



la réponse ici  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

J'aime beaucoup ton mod, Woa.
Bon Boulot.


----------



## the-monk (13 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour, premier message dans cette section, pour vous présenter un p'tit fond d'écran que je me suis fait grace à photoshop:

http://pix.nofrag.com/90/fd/2bfd19e2d86b4fc259bed8c31118.html

attention il est un lourd (1.57 mo) mais je peut pas faire plus léger, dsl.

:rose:


----------



## lithium (15 Janvier 2006)

Vos commentaires!


----------



## lithium (19 Janvier 2006)

La suite.


----------



## leon1983 (24 Janvier 2006)

J'ai mis une galerie en ligne avec certains de mes fonds d'écran. C'est apr ici


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Joli Lithium !


----------



## lithium (24 Janvier 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Joli Lithium !


Merci;


----------



## arno1x (24 Janvier 2006)

leon1983 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis une galerie en ligne avec certains de mes fonds d'écran. C'est apr ici


 Salut,
j'ai visité et c'est super beau, bravo
Arno


----------



## Lamar (3 Février 2006)

Salut à tous,

vraiment je suis impressionné par l'ensemble du travail que l'on trouve ici. Tout est vraiment superbe, dans des styles différents,mais tous très chouette. C'est dommage je viens d'intaller tout un ensemble d'icônes et un fond d'écran plutôt en noir et orange et je ne peux pas utiliser ce qui se trouve ici, mais je saurais y revenir quand je me serais lassé de celui que je viens de mettre. Continuez à proposer vos créations à tous ceux qui comme moi n'ont aucun sens artistique (en tout cas au niveau de la création, parce que sinon je suis un bon spectateur).

Nicolas


----------



## AuGie (4 Février 2006)

J'ai fait ca  :







Sur guiKit


----------



## Bullwei (4 Février 2006)

tous aussi beau les un que les autres 
une vraie bande d'artiste bravooooo!


----------



## ultra' (11 Février 2006)

4 previews de desks au format photoshop

PREVIEW
TELECHARGEMENT


----------



## ultra' (13 Février 2006)

2 resolutions : 
- 1440x900
- 1600x1200

PREVIEW


----------



## ultra' (16 Février 2006)

Seul au monde comme Robinson ? 





Un petit wallpaper (avec beaucoup de travail dessus) pour compléter le wallpaper I'm the bomb crée par Bioscoop.

Fais sous illustrator et photoshop

1600x1200
1440x900

TELECHARGEMENT
PREVIEW


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Février 2006)

Un wallpaper [Mod]





Original de Perttu Murto.
Used with permission.


----------



## alexfvl (21 Février 2006)

Dispo en 6 couleurs (Tous en 1600x1200 & 1920x1200) :

Blue
Light Blue
Gray Blue
Pink
Green
Purple (Preview)
Full package (10Mo)


----------



## AuGie (22 Février 2006)

Super travail Alex, j'en profite pour te dire que j'adore ton style epuré, le blanc et ton blog est extra, tu as ton style, j'aime vraiment


----------



## alexfvl (23 Février 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Super travail Alex, j'en profite pour te dire que j'adore ton style epuré, le blanc et ton blog est extra, tu as ton style, j'aime vraiment



Merci AuGie  Ca fait vraiment plaisir :rose:  Il est vrai que je suis fan des style epures, sobre et je vais essayer de continuer mes creations dans cette direction !


----------



## ultra' (28 Février 2006)

Resolution : 1600x1200
Colors : Bleu, Vert, Jaune, Rouge, White
PREVIEW


----------



## Thug Mac (3 Mars 2006)

En voyant l'image de différent post je me demandais comment peut-on faire pour changer la police des menu et la couleur de la pomme ainsi que les logos du Dock, etc&#8230;


----------



## supatofa (3 Mars 2006)

Thug Mac a dit:
			
		

> En voyant l'image de différent post je me demandais comment peut-on faire pour changer la police des menu et la couleur de la pomme ainsi que les logos du Dock, etc




réponse ici http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118203


----------



## ultra' (12 Mars 2006)

Un grand merci à Fantastic qui m'a autorisé à releasé ce thème basé sur un de ses screenshots d'écran.

Egalement un grand merci à Max Rudberg qui m'a donné la permission d'utiliser des éléments de Milk afin de pouvoir releaser ce thème.

Inclus dans le pack :

Liste de contact Adium
Skin synergy
2 wallpapers : 1 contenant de la nudité, l'autre non

PREVIEW

TELECHARGEMENT

----------------------

Le Rex club est le meilleur club techno de la capitale, si ce n'est de France.





2 resolutions :
-1600x1200
-1440x900

4 couleurs :
- bleu
- jaune
- vert
- mauve

PREVIEW

_PS : c'est la carte des boissons officielle du club, j'ai trouvé l'idée d'en faire un wallpaper originale à partir d'une photo prise au Rex il y a 2 jours._


----------



## AuGie (12 Mars 2006)

Nickel, beau travail


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

J'aime beaucoup aussi, c'est original d'avoir 3 couleurs dans un thème.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2006)




----------



## AuGie (19 Mars 2006)

J'ai mis en ligne un nouveau wallpaper, particulièrement adapté a Samui 2.0 :


----------



## maiwen (26 Mars 2006)

ouala le fil que je cherchais 

ces derniers jours je me suis pas mal servi de photoshop et ça a donné ça : 











ouala


----------



## arno1x (26 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouala le fil que je cherchais
> 
> ces derniers jours je me suis pas mal servi de photoshop et ça a donné ça :
> 
> ...


 Salut

Purée Maiwen, superbes fonds que tu nous a fait!! me permets tu de les utiliser???

@+ Arno & toute mon admiration


----------



## maiwen (26 Mars 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Purée Maiwen, superbes fonds que tu nous a fait!! me permets tu de les utiliser???
> 
> @+ Arno & toute mon admiration


oui bien sur  si je les ai mis là y'a pas de probleme 

merci beaucoup


----------



## GreenC4U (29 Mars 2006)

Autre custom sur iBook G4

Voir la pièce jointe 9982


Voir la pièce jointe 9983


Changer votre pomme  Mettez la pomme qui vous resemble!!!


----------



## UnAm (30 Mars 2006)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> Autre custom sur iBook G4
> Changer votre pomme  Mettez la pomme qui vous resemble!!!


 yeah, ça rox tout ça 
tiens, je sais pas si ça pourrait t'intéresser (http://www.skinit.fr ). J'ai vu un PowerBook (15") avec une skin... ça le fait bien! 
j'en prends une normalement le mois prochain 



_editus moderatus: correction d'url_


----------



## GreenC4U (30 Mars 2006)

Sympa, mais changer la pomme coute moins cher  
Je ne pensais pas que ça existait, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Bien joli Green !


----------



## ultra' (3 Avril 2006)

*THEME FANTASTIC MIS A JOUR :*

Nouveau mod disponible, crée par Bioscoop, avec comme couleurs principales le mauve et le vert.

BIOSCOOP MOD PREVIEW

J'en ai profité pour inclure la skin iChat dans le package :

ICHAT PREVIEW

TELECHARGEMENT


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

Super .


----------



## leza007 (13 Avril 2006)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> Autre custom sur iBook G4
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 9982
> 
> ...


tu pourrais donner un lien ou une adresse pour trouver ce genre de skin? (juste la pomme)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

J'ai trouvé ça.


----------



## supatofa (13 Avril 2006)

un ti wall "propagande"


----------



## leza007 (13 Avril 2006)

cool... merci corentin  
... :sick: mais le soucis c'est que c'est pour powerbook 17" je crois ... et c un ibook 14" que j'aimerais "tunner"
helppppp!!!!!!


----------



## tofdk (14 Avril 2006)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> un ti wall "propagande"




chouette, trés épuré


----------



## supatofa (14 Avril 2006)

tofdk a dit:
			
		

> chouette, trés épuré




merci c'est gentil


----------



## supatofa (14 Avril 2006)

je l'ai fait en format plus en longueur pour en faire un sticker pour mon ibook

avec un gris plus clair 20% au lieu de 30% que sur la capture ci-dessous


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Avril 2006)

Ma dernière production dérivée des themes de snapshoot ^^


----------



## UnAm (25 Avril 2006)

Vampire, je crois que tu t'es trompé de topic  pour les desk, c'est le thread juste au dessus (ou en dessous)...

Pour ma part:


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Avril 2006)

Bien en fait j'ai mis le desk en même temps mais c'est le contenant que j'ai créé ... donc une production ^^


----------



## maiwen (25 Avril 2006)

quelques remarques pour vampire1976 : 
le reflet dépasse de chaque côté et puis la ligne ... de fuite du côté gauche est pixellisée ... mais ça je sais pas si on peut y faire grand chose


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Avril 2006)

Merci pour les critiques  

Et bien la pixelisation ... photoshop en est responsable là ... Pour les reflets il faut que je vois ça...

merci


----------



## UnAm (30 Avril 2006)

pour éviter les effets de pixelisation, tu peux faire un p'tit flou gaussien (1, 1,5 ou 2 pixels, à toi de voir) sur la zone à "lisser"


----------



## Bullwei (2 Mai 2006)

je viens de parcourir se poste est un seul mot me vient à la bouche:
   BRAVO!!!!!


----------



## maiwen (4 Mai 2006)

mon dernier wallpaper de cet aprèm : 





edit : hum doit y'avoir un problème avec DeviantArt, on peut pas accéder à la page du wall , désolée, je cherche ...
enriète : là ça doit marcher


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

Joli mon amie.


----------



## AuGie (5 Mai 2006)

Je l'ai posté sur GuiKit


----------



## arno1x (5 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mon dernier wallpaper de cet aprèm :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oui oui joooolie  maiwen j'aime celui là aussi.

Arno


----------



## leon1983 (22 Mai 2006)

Voilà le premier wall d'une série.


----------



## ultra' (30 Mai 2006)

Hier avec Bioscoop on est allés au ciné voir Xmen3 (c&#8217;était pas mal d&#8217;ailleurs) et on est tombés sur une affiche pour la fête du cinéma avec des sortes d&#8217;étoiles en smileys.

J&#8217;ai repris la forme de l&#8217;étoile et créé un pack de smileys, totalement différent de ceux présents sur la pub bien sûr.

Pour les télécharger, c&#8217;est par ici


----------



## UnAm (30 Mai 2006)

Plôp,
ouala, j'ai décidé de releaser une petite icône Safari translucide que j'aime bien
_dispo aux quatre couleurs "iPod"_




Téléchargement.zip

Ouala, au plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2006)

Ultra : Merci beaucoup pour ton boulot, tu sais que je t'aime ? .


----------



## ultra' (31 Mai 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Ultra : Merci beaucoup pour ton boulot, tu sais que je t'aime ? .



ahhh, non je savais pas, tu ne me donnais pas cette impression ces 3 dernières années...mais je suis déjà pris, elle est belge aussi mais les points communs s'arrêtent là :love:


----------



## jam007 (7 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,
Je cherchais de nouveaux sons pour mon PB G4 12" et j'ai trouvé cette adresse :
http://www.macunicorn.com/
J'ai installé le logiciel Forest qui fonctionne parfaitement sous Tigre 10.4.6. Depuis il ne me quite plus du matin jusqu'au soir.
Quelqu'un l'a t-il déjà installé sur son ordi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2006)

Jam007: merci de reposter ton message dans le sous-forum customisation, ce thread est dédié comme son nom l'indique aux productions de customisation: création d'icônes et wallpapers. Merci.


----------



## jam007 (8 Juin 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Jam007: merci de reposter ton message dans le sous-forum customisation, ce thread est dédié comme son nom l'indique aux productions de customisation: création d'icônes et wallpapers. Merci.



Ok je le déplace.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2006)

*Garage wallpapers*

[3 Wallpapers en résolution: 1280x1024 :: 1440x900 :: 1600x1200]

Aperçu:





Téléchargement direct


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

Vraiment tr&#232;s joli WOA.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2006)

Steven Young m'a donné la permission d'utiliser ses photos, voici le résultat: 

Wallpaper en 1600x1200


----------



## arno1x (16 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> *Garage wallpapers*
> 
> [3 Wallpapers en résolution: 1280x1024 :: 1440x900 :: 1600x1200]
> 
> ...



Salut woa, voilà de la belle ouvrage de ta part. Bravo. (en plus deux d'un coup).
Arno


----------



## Ludo67 (16 Juillet 2006)

A que voil&#224;:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2006)

Resolutions : 1600x1200 / 1440x900 / 1280x1024


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2006)

superbes woa


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2006)

Rhoooo merci Sophie :love:  
Je te retourne le compliment pour l'ensemble de tes créations numériques


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2006)

*Orange flavored*

Resolutions : 1600x1200 / 1440x900 / 1280x1024


----------



## GrInGoo (26 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> *Orange flavored*
> 
> Resolutions : 1600x1200 / 1440x900 / 1280x1024



Superbe , comme a ton habitude woa .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Oui et frais .


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2006)

maintenant que tu es lanc&#233; Fabien, tu nous fais quelque chose avec plein de neige ? :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juillet 2006)

Icônes de substitution pour Aperçu.
20 icônes PNG & iContainer.

Prévisualisation
Téléchargement direct: cliquer sur l'image.


----------



## Macounette (29 Juillet 2006)

B&#244;&#244;&#244;. :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Août 2006)

Merci Marianne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2006)

Deviantart: 




Quick downloads: 
1600x1200 |1440x900 | 1280x1024.


----------



## pickupjojo (21 Août 2006)

*Aqua Leopard* par ~pickupjojo
_Wallpaper disponible en 1600x1200_





Il pourraît être l'arrière-plan par défaut sur Mac OS X Leopoard, non ? 
J'espère que vous aimez.

- Télécharger sur *deviantART*

Merci, Joffrey.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2006)

Bienvenue Joffrey et bravo pour tes créations


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Août 2006)

Donc voilà cette après midi, j'ai pris mon 350D et j'ai fais quelques photos . 

Une a retenu tout particulièrement mon attention pour crée un desktop picture.

C'est mon premier, donc dites moi ce que vous en pensez .







Deviant art :

Version wide 1280x800
Version normal 1600x1200


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Très joli.


----------



## AuGie (24 Août 2006)

Trés sympa, ca merite une news sur GuiKit  

http://www.guikit.com/news.php?2006/08/24/799-green


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Août 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Trés sympa, ca merite une news sur GuiKit
> 
> http://www.guikit.com/news.php?2006/08/24/799-green


 
Merci beaucoup auGie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Août 2006)

Félicitations GrInGoo


----------



## ultra' (24 Août 2006)

1920x1200
1600x1200

PREVIEW
TELECHARGEMENT


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

Quel talent, bravo Ultra .


----------



## pickupjojo (2 Septembre 2006)

Arrière-plan réalisé par moi-même.
Texte et autres conçus à party de brushes, merci !

- *Télécharger* sur deviantART

J'espère que vous aimez. 
Merci, Joffrey.


----------



## pickupjojo (5 Septembre 2006)

Quelques rayons de soleil derrière de gros nuages blancs.
Inspiré de the world..par ~grevenlx.

- *Télécharger* sur deviantART

J'espère que vous aimez. 
Merci, Joffrey.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

Windows ? C'est très joli quand même.


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

Icônes hardware Apple

http://www.d-point.org/mac/Icons.html

Si déjà posté dsl ...


----------



## tracy (21 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai réalisé un petit wall autour du theme "leopard". J'espere etre dans la bonne section 

J'aimerais bien avoir un ptit feedback sur ce que vous en pensez, voili voilou.

Lien: http://tracyhouse.free.fr/toshop/leopard.jpg

Merci d'avance,

J'espere qu'il vous plaira


----------



## darkbeno (21 Septembre 2006)

c'est joli


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2006)

tracy a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> J'ai réalisé un petit wall autour du theme "leopard". J'espere etre dans la bonne section
> 
> ...





Sympa !  
Mais tu aurais dû poster ici.


----------



## vousti (22 Septembre 2006)

très joli vivement que je sois capable d'en faire autant


----------



## Wolfmac (22 Septembre 2006)

très réussi en effet


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

C'est très joli  et tu fais ça avec quelle appli ??


----------



## tracy (22 Septembre 2006)

Macraph a dit:


> C'est très joli  et tu fais ça avec quelle appli ??



Avec photoshop :love:


----------



## AuGie (23 Septembre 2006)

J'ai fusionné la discussion ' Wallpaper Léopard ' avec ce topic ' Exposition...


----------



## pickupjojo (25 Septembre 2006)

*FlurryPod.*





*T&#233;l&#233;charger sur deviantART* 
[Dimensions : 1600x1200 - Poids : 104 Ko]


----------



## CypherLeSwitcher (27 Septembre 2006)

Avez vous des icones PSP j'en recherche pour personaliser des dossiers et perso l'icone lorsque celle ci est branchée merci d'avance...


----------



## Wolfmac (27 Septembre 2006)

tu en as deux dans le superbe pack PURE 
ici


----------



## pickupjojo (2 Octobre 2006)

*Autumn is here*
Quoi, vous n'aviez pas vu ?





Télécharger sur *deviantART*

On ne change pas ce qui marche, alors j'espère que vous aimez ! 
Merci pour vos commentaires.


----------



## pickupjojo (16 Octobre 2006)

*Whiteness*
Des montagnes comme vous ne les avez jamais vues...





[Télécharger sur *deviantART*]

Ca change un peu de ce que je fais d'habitude...
Mais j'espère que ça plaît ! 

Merci, Joffrey.


----------



## iteeth (30 Octobre 2006)

Très sympa en effet, mais vous messieurs les créateurs d'icones  , est ce que quelqu'un a déjà vu une icone du finder avec un clin d'il comme sur ce fond d'écran?http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/40867028/
si oui ça serai super...


----------



## Darkfire (30 Octobre 2006)

iteeth a dit:


> Très sympa en effet, mais vous messieurs les créateurs d'icones  , est ce que quelqu'un a déjà vu une icone du finder avec un clin d'il comme sur ce fond d'écran?http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/40867028/
> si oui ça serai super...



Tu pourrai éditez l'icône du finder toi même en fait.
ça ne doit pas être bien compliqué. Il te faut simplement un logiciel de retouche et
savoir exactement comment doit-être ton clin d'oeil pour que ça te plaise.  
Je sais que ce n'est pas forcément la réponse que tu atttendais, mais je pense
qu'avec un simple logiciel de retouche et un peu d'imagination on peut faire plein de choses.  
a++
Tiger-Pro


----------



## iteeth (1 Novembre 2006)

En effet ce n'est pas la réponse à laquelle je m'attendais, mais je m'y met de ce pas! 
Juste un petit truc(non ne me tapez pas sur les doigts), il existe un thème transparent pour osx? mais avec rien de changé, juste la transparence...il existe?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2006)

Resolutions: 1280x1024, 1440x900, 1600x1200, 1920x1200 .


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (3 Novembre 2006)

Great job Fabien !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2006)

Yes ****ing bon, tu es vraiment bon.
Tu es à l'écoute de ce que les gens demandent, tu n'aurais pas un mouchoir by any chance ? .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2006)

Awakening.
Resolutions: 1280x1024, 1440x900, 1600x1200, 1920x1200.


----------



## Macounette (6 Novembre 2006)

Tr&#232;s joli, bravo Fabien


----------



## HmJ (6 Novembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


> Awakening.
> Resolutions: 1280x1024, 1440x900, 1600x1200, 1920x1200.



Eh ! Oh ! T'arretes un peu de nous narguer ??!?  Tres chouettes, surtout celui-ci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Eh ! Oh ! T'arretes un peu de nous narguer ??!?  Tres chouettes, surtout celui-ci.



doomo arigatoo gozaimasu


----------



## ultra' (10 Novembre 2006)

Je viens de mettre à jour pour Tiger le célèbre thème SoftAqua.

Il sagit dun thème très proche du thème mac de base, mais lui apportant pas mal de finesse.

Le thème a été crée sur Panther par Trevor Rowe, il utilise des éléments de SmoothStripes, dAqua, et des boutons Sunken de Max Rudberg.

Afin que vous voyez mieux les subtilités de ce thème, voici 2 screenshots de mon mac :

- SoftAqua
- Theme mac par défaut

Il vous faudra bien sûr Shapeshifter si vous souhaitez profiter de ce thème.  

Télécharger SoftAqua


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2006)

Ce thème est une bombe, merci Ultra'


----------



## maiwen (11 Novembre 2006)

tr&#232;s joli th&#232;me ultra  
`
Fabien, je suis moins fan de tes fonds d'&#233;cran avec des dames comme &#231;a, mais c'est quand m&#234;me bien fait  (enfait j'aime beaucoup la partie droite du fond )


----------



## Darkfire (11 Novembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> très joli thème ultra
> `
> Fabien, je suis moins fan de tes fonds d'écran avec des dames comme ça, mais c'est quand même bien fait  (enfait j'aime beaucoup la partie droite du fond )



Magnifique Ultra, seulement je ne peux pas l'installer.  



> The mod at "SoftAqua" cannot be used because the guiKit file is too new to read.



Je n'ai pas vraiment compris ce qu'il entendait par "too new", "trop récent" ?
C'est bizarre :hein:
Merci d'avance
Tiger-Pro


----------



## ultra' (11 Novembre 2006)

C'est simplement parce que tu n'utilises pas la dernière version de Shapeshifter, ou c'est moi qui utilise une version trop récente ^^

Essaies cette version de ShapeShifter  http://www.unsanity.net/beta/shapeshifter-24b4.dmg

Merci Tumb, Maiwenn et Tiger-pro, même si je n'ai rien créé, j'ai simplement fait l'update mais il fallait bien que quelqu'un le fasse


----------



## Darkfire (11 Novembre 2006)

ultra' a dit:


> C'est simplement parce que tu n'utilises pas la dernière version de Shapeshifter, ou c'est moi qui utilise une version trop récente ^^
> 
> Essaies cette version de ShapeShifter  http://www.unsanity.net/beta/shapeshifter-24b4.dmg
> 
> Merci Tumb, Maiwenn et Tiger-pro, même si je n'ai rien créé, j'ai simplement fait l'update mais il fallait bien que quelqu'un le fasse



Arf...Je suis pas fut' fut' ce soir.
Heureusement que tu es là. 
Merci
a+++
Tiger-Pro


----------



## ultra' (12 Novembre 2006)

J'ai édité le thème car je me suis rendu compte de quelques erreurs, j'en ai profité pour rajouter un mod :

- rajout d'un mod Black & Blue
- rajout des boutons Sunken
- rajout des boutons Sunken sur Safari
- modification du bouton RSS Safari
- modification de l'onglet recherche Spotlight (plus doux)
- modification de l'élément sélectionné en sidebar du finder (plus doux)

PREVIEWS :

- SoftAqua
- SoftAqua Black &Blue
- Thème mac par défaut

Le lien pour télécharger le thème restant identique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Bravo !


----------



## eyescarz (9 Décembre 2006)

voici mon premier icone réalisé sous photoshop grace aux excellent tuto de ultraman
soyez indulgent


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Décembre 2006)

c'est un très bon début, félicitations


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Très joli en effet .


----------



## ultra' (10 Décembre 2006)

Très bien fait le cd, bravo


----------



## eyescarz (10 Décembre 2006)

merci a tous mais j'aurai pas fait cela tout seul c'est grace aux tutoriaux super clair de ultraman j'ai d'ailleurs acheter son wallpaper pack pour le soutenir et le remercier de ces tuto gratis


----------



## eyescarz (10 Décembre 2006)

ET VOILA mes deux premiers wall


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Joli ...


----------



## ultra' (10 Décembre 2006)

eyescarz a dit:


> merci a tous mais j'aurai pas fait cela tout seul c'est grace aux tutoriaux super clair de ultraman j'ai d'ailleurs acheter son wallpaper pack pour le soutenir et le remercier de ces tuto gratis



Merci c'est gentil, l'achat de ce pack m'a permis de racheter 50 badges frenchstudio la semaine dernière 

Les tee-shirts devraient arriver dans la semaine également


----------



## UnAm (19 Décembre 2006)

par ici, une nouvelle version de mon wall utilis&#233; sur mon dernier desk&#8230;
1280*854 only ==>> ici.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

C'est mal découpé .


----------



## UnAm (20 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est mal découpé .


arf bon j'abandonne ce wall :lol:


----------



## jojoleretour (20 Décembre 2006)

eyescarz a dit:


> merci a tous mais j'aurai pas fait cela tout seul c'est grace aux tutoriaux super clair de ultraman j'ai d'ailleurs acheter son wallpaper pack pour le soutenir et le remercier de ces tuto gratis



J'ai pas trouv&#233; l'adresse de son tuto, 

Sinon autre question pour ultra, tu les as trouv&#233; o&#249; te ic&#244;nes de dossier :love:


----------



## EMqA (20 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> J'ai pas trouvé l'adresse de son tuto,



Les Tutos d'ultra' sont disponnibles sur iTunes.


----------



## prijker (23 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour

Voici un guikit que j'ai créé pour ShapeShifter:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/45193923/

Da Vinci, il s'appelle. C'est pas à cause de l'autre (celui du code), c'est parce que je savais pas comment l'appeler.

C'est mon premier, soyez indulgents :love:

prijker


----------



## arno1x (23 Décembre 2006)

prijker a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Voici un guikit que j'ai créé pour ShapeShifter:
> 
> ...



pour moi je ne charge rien car c'est un fichier texte que je charge????


----------



## prijker (23 Décembre 2006)

arno1x a dit:


> pour moi je ne charge rien car c'est un fichier texte que je charge????




Il s'agit d'un fichier .guikit, peut-etre que c'est cette extension qui te cause ce probleme...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2006)

Arno1x: Oui, je ne sais pas pourquoi, Safari rajoute une extension .txt apr&#232;s le Guikit. 
Mais si tu renommes le fichier, c'est bon (en supprimant l'extension .txt).

prijker: je te conseille d'&#233;diter ton fichier sur DeviantArt, car le mac user lambda ne connait pas la bidouille consistant a renommer le fichier. Met ton Guikit dans un dossier, dans le finder tu fais un clic droit : cr&#233;er une archive, et tu remets le .zip sur DeviantArt (il faut cliquer sur "edit deviation").


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2006)

eyescarz a dit:


> ET VOILA mes deux premiers wall




immondes, c'&#233;tait bien la peine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2006)

Soit indulgent, c'est sa première réalisation. Créer un wallpaper n'est pas si simple.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> immondes, c'était bien la peine



C'est pas sympa .


----------



## prijker (24 Décembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


> Arno1x: Oui, je ne sais pas pourquoi, Safari rajoute une extension .txt après le Guikit.
> Mais si tu renommes le fichier, c'est bon (en supprimant l'extension .txt).
> 
> prijker: je te conseille d'éditer ton fichier sur DeviantArt, car le mac user lambda ne connait pas la bidouille consistant a renommer le fichier. Met ton Guikit dans un dossier, dans le finder tu fais un clic droit : créer une archive, et tu remets le .zip sur DeviantArt (il faut cliquer sur "edit deviation").



Merci du tuyau, mais jà j'ai la flemme.:love:
d'ailleurs je crois pas qu'il y ait des mac users qui ne sachent pas eviter ces petits problemes, par exemple en evitant Safari et changeant pour Firefox ou Camino.:modo:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

Le thème sur l'aperçu ressemble à TiSkin .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## arno1x (28 Décembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


>



je ne dirai qu'un mot ""BRAVO".
Arno


----------



## arno1x (28 Décembre 2006)

prijker a dit:


> Il s'agit d'un fichier .guikit, peut-etre que c'est cette extension qui te cause ce probleme...



non, mais une page de textes s'ouvre dans safari, mais j'ai réussi à le charger dans firefox & maintenant il n'apparait pas dans shapeshifter!!!  
j'arriverai pas à le voir ton thème... 

@+
arno


----------



## ultra' (29 Décembre 2006)

Fond d'écran créé par ma compagne Bioscoop







40 heures de travail sous photoshop :rateau: 

Dispo en 1920 x 1200, 1600 x 1200 et 1440 x 900 sur Biographik.com


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


> Snip.


Du Grand Art !


----------



## arno1x (29 Décembre 2006)

ultra' a dit:


> Fond d'&#233;cran cr&#233;&#233; par ma compagne Bioscoop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l&#224; aussi du Grand Art, bravo.
Arno


----------



## phipounet (4 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous !

Un p'tit fond d'écran en hommage à Bilal...

Merci de vos commentaires...

A plus et bonne année à tous !


----------



## steiner (6 Janvier 2007)

Voici mon premier message sur ce forum et avec ca mon premier wallpaper 
Je vous préviens c'est spécial...
J'attends vos avis ac impatience 

http://users.skynet.be/fa275772/peinture2jpg.jpg


----------



## eyescarz (9 Janvier 2007)

et voila un icone d'iphone 






http://imaccore2duo.free.fr/Download_files/iphone.zip


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

Bravo !


----------



## steiner (10 Janvier 2007)

a qui ?  a apple ou a moi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2007)

Nature wallpaper. 
Ce package contient les r&#233;solutions suivantes: 1280x1024, 1440x900, 1600x1200.
Enjoy !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2007)

Splendide .


----------



## Syusuke (13 Janvier 2007)

Simple.... Magnifique ^^


----------



## supatofa (19 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> immondes, c'était bien la peine




dans le genre super sympa ya pas mieux


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Pas la peine de ressortir l'affaire .


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2007)

Le CDB rouge a pas traîné non plus, aie ! :casse:


----------



## supatofa (19 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pas la peine de ressortir l'affaire .



j'avais pas vu la date d&#233;sol&#233;, &#233;nervement du matin tout &#231;a

mea culpa


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Janvier 2007)

Polaris, un projet de fond d'écran largement inspiré par le travail de Javier Ocasio (deviations "Strange world"). 

Résolutions disponibles: 
1280x1024, 1440x900, 1600x1200, 1920x1200.

Vous pouvez m'envoyer un email si vous avez besoin d'une autre résolution.


----------



## ultra' (23 Janvier 2007)

- 1920x1200
- 1600x1200
- 4 couleurs

Télécharger


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Beau Boulot Tumb .


----------



## Missiku_San (28 Janvier 2007)

Hello,
J'ai enfin terminé mon theme pour shapeshifter. Ceux qui ne jure que par le style "Aqua", passez votre chemin, là c'est plutôt... 'différent'.  
Je l'ai testé sous OSX 10.4.8 et Shapeshifter 2.4






*télécharger le thème "Nobilis".*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

Beau boulot très original .


----------



## eyescarz (28 Janvier 2007)

des icones pour Onyx meme si il faut bien l'avouer l'icone document ne servira pas a grand chose.....
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/47572862/


----------



## sandrine91 (29 Janvier 2007)

Missiku_San a dit:


> Hello,
> J'ai enfin terminé mon theme pour shapeshifter. Ceux qui ne jure que par le style "Aqua", passez votre chemin, là c'est plutôt... 'différent'.
> Je l'ai testé sous OSX 10.4.8 et Shapeshifter 2.4
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,
j'ai téléchargé shapeshifter et application enhancer pour avoir d'autres themes mais comment faire quand j'ai téléchargé le nouveau théme pour l'installer ???
  
merci si vous pouvez éclairer ma lanterne un peu .....éteinte .....


----------



## Missiku_San (29 Janvier 2007)

sandrine91 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> j'ai téléchargé shapeshifter et application enhancer pour avoir d'autres themes mais comment faire quand j'ai téléchargé le nouveau théme pour l'installer ???
> 
> merci si vous pouvez éclairer ma lanterne un peu .....éteinte .....



Il suffit de double-cliquer sur le theme que tu à téléchargé (le fichier ".guikit") et il va ouvrir shapeshifter dans " préference système" et installer automatiquement le nouveau thème. au cas où, tu peux aussi le glisser manuellement dans le dossier "utilisateur >> bibliothèque >> alplication support >> ShapeShifter guiKits"

et à partir de Shapeshifter (dans préference systeme donc) tu choisis le theme dans l'onglet "apply" et tu clique sur "Apply Change"...

voilà je crois avoir été précis


----------



## sandrine91 (30 Janvier 2007)

je te remercie ; j'ai finalement trouvé et je ne sais pas si c'est normal mais comme ça ralentissait mon macbook j'ai tout désinstallé mais il me reste un problème : j'avais agrandi le curseur avec mouseshifter ou quelquechose comme ça et du coup, le curseur de souris reste de plus grande taille  
comment pourrais je faire pour retrouver la taille du curseur initial ?? 
merci pour votre aide :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Désinstaller également MightyMouse .


----------



## sandrine91 (30 Janvier 2007)

merci   j'ai tout désinstallé et j'ai trouvé le "truc" pour retrouver la taille de mon curseur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Février 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

Magnifique (Oui je me répète).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Février 2007)

Merci Corentin, ca me fait vraiment plaisir venant d'un vétéran comme toi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2007)

Résolutions disponibles: 1280x800, 1280x1024, 1440x900, 1600x1200, 1680x1050, 1920x1200


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Février 2007)




----------



## tinibook (11 Mars 2007)

Enjoy!  





Résolution 1920*1200


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2007)

Très joli monsieur .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

Tu deviens THE G.O.A.T dis donc .


----------



## greggorynque (21 Mars 2007)

Joli, meme si personelement  je preferais la version routiere....

en tout cas tres beau travail....


----------



## tweek (27 Avril 2007)

Treeangular - Wallpaper.






Enjoy


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

Magnifique et rafraîchissant .


----------



## tweek (27 Avril 2007)

Merci :rose:


----------



## Macounette (28 Avril 2007)

Magnifique. :love:


----------



## tweek (28 Avril 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Magnifique. :love:



 Thanks


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2007)

version widescreens: cliquez sur la vignette. 
version 4:3 (1600x1200) dispo ici.


----------



## tweek (28 Avril 2007)

tumb a dit:


> version widescreens: cliquez sur la vignette.
> version 4:3 (1600x1200) dispo ici.



   cool one !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2007)

Joli et fleuri, bravo Tumb !


----------



## tweek (8 Mai 2007)

Je viens tout juste de terminer mon premier pack d'icones de replacement.

Icones dans le style des fen&#234;tres HUD noires et semi-transparentes. Je suis un big fan des effects de transparence 






Enjoy


----------



## greggorynque (8 Mai 2007)

Passe a vista si tu aimes la transparence 

oui je sais ou est la sortie

Edit: sinon je saispas si elles sont entierement de toi, mais tres beau travail elle sont tres belles tes icones...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2007)

Oui, beau travail Tweek


----------



## tweek (9 Mai 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Passe a vista si tu aimes la transparence
> 
> oui je sais ou est la sortie



Vista a copi&#233; la transparence de mac si je me souviens bien, non ?  




greggorynque a dit:


> Edit: sinon je saispas si elles sont entierement de toi, mais tres beau travail elle sont tres belles tes icones...



All made-in-by-moi  





Merci tout les deux pour les commentaires


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mai 2007)

J'aime beaucou macOS mais la transparence de vista elle n'est due QUE a vista (ou peut etre a linux) mais en out cas elle est bien plus pononcée que sous tiger


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> J'aime beaucou macOS mais la transparence de vista elle n'est due QUE a vista (ou peut etre a linux) mais en out cas elle est bien plus pononcée que sous tiger



en effet, elle est plus prononcée sur Vista que sous Tiger, mais je pense que Tweek a raison: les bezels, et logiciels type set alpha value était présents sur Mac lorsque Vista n'était pas encore disponible. Je crois même me souvenir qu'il était possible de jouer sur la transparence du Terminal sous Jaguar. Je ne prends donc pas beaucoup de risque en disant que Microsoft, comme à son habitude, n'a pas eu l'idée originale.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mai 2007)

Rhoooo microsoft pas d'idées originales ???? tu es mechant ils ont créé eux meme la musqiue de démarage de vista meme que ca leur a pris 9 mois...

En meme temps l'exposé d'apple et les widgets etaits TRES TRES inspirés sur le monde libre...   
Tout le monde copie sur tout le monde


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## tweek (14 Mai 2007)

Rhaaa, lovely :love:


----------



## tweek (14 Mai 2007)

doublon


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2007)

Joli Tumb .


----------



## Didjo (14 Mai 2007)

Voila pour moi !

Un petit set d'icones...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

Tu as juste coupé une partie des icones existantes quoi ?


----------



## Darkfire (15 Mai 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu as juste coupé une partie des icones existantes quoi ?



Oui, mais ce n'est pas la quantité de travail qui compte, c'est le côté artistique. 
Personnellement, je trouve l'idée intéressante.
a++


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

Je m'inquiètais plus pour le côté légal de la chose.
Je ne remets pas en doute son idée.


----------



## Didjo (16 Mai 2007)

Ba j'ai coupé... c'est légal monsieur l'agent :rateau:

Si je le commercialise pas


----------



## tweek (16 Mai 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Ba j'ai coupé... c'est légal monsieur l'agent :rateau:
> 
> Si je le commercialise pas



Tu me coupes une de mes images/icones ou autre, commercialise ou gratuit, je ne considère pas ça illégal, mais plutôt dérangeant...


----------



## Didjo (16 Mai 2007)

Moi j'aime bien l'effet que ça rend dans le Dock, après libre à toi de pas cliquer sur le bouton télécharger


----------



## Wolfmac (17 Mai 2007)

j'aime bien l'effet que ça donne, bravo pour le concept


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2007)




----------



## tweek (1 Juin 2007)

As always

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Magnifique .


----------



## Syusuke (1 Juin 2007)

Je l'enregistre dans mon dossiers : fonds écran !!!


----------



## tweek (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## Darkfire (11 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> [image prenant trop de place sur le fofo...]



Ohoo...pas mal du tout, j'adopte ce wall pour le reste de la soir&#233;e.
Merci Tweek


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Très joli Tweekie .


----------



## oohTONY (21 Juin 2007)

Une demie cr&#233;ation :

D'apr&#232;s une id&#233;e originale de 'The DC'


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2007)

C'est un peu flou mais c'est original, j'aime assez.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2007)

4:3 DeviantArt.
16:9 Customize.

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2007)

Bon boulot encore une fois et bon WE à toi aussi .


----------



## tweek (24 Juin 2007)

Je sais pas où il va chercher tout ça... excellent ! :love:


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Juin 2007)

En rapport avec ce post (que tout modo peut d&#233;sormais supprimer), j'ai donc finalis&#233; une s&#233;rie d'ic&#244;nes que j'avais cr&#233;er (pas compliqu&#233;, mais sympas) pour mon usage personnel avec Toast 8 (mais peut &#234;tre utilis&#233; comme bon vous semble). 

_Le principe est simple: *pomme + i* dans toast et je glisse l'ic&#244;ne correspondante sur celle du DVD/CD &#224; graver._

J'ai cr&#233;&#233; ces ic&#244;nes pour mon usage personnel, donc pour l'instant aucun autre pack n'est pr&#233;vu, si c'est le cas je le posterai ici m&#234;me.





_Cliquer sur l'image pour t&#233;l&#233;charger les ic&#244;nes._


----------



## AuGie (28 Juin 2007)

C'est du beau travail, j'ai ferm&#233; ton pr&#233;cedent post


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Juin 2007)

Voil&#224; une autre petite, toute petite cr&#233;ation que je viens de r&#233;aliser. D&#233;sol&#233; pour le propos de la photo...
Cette photo &#224; &#233;t&#233; r&#233;aliser en soir&#233; par "hasard", et j'ai juste jouer sous photoshop avec les niveaux...
Si l'image n'est pas appr&#233;ci&#233;, &#224; cause de son caract&#232;re grossier, mon pots peut-&#234;tre supprim&#233; sans probl&#232;me !!!





PS : J'ai mis &#224; jour le zip avec les ic&#244;nes des disques en y ajoutant le PSD.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2007)

*Téléchargements:*
4:3 résolution normale.
16:9 widescreens.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

J'aime beaucoup Fabien, beau travail !


----------



## tweek (6 Juillet 2007)

Tres bon PhotoWallpaper Fabien


----------



## oohTONY (27 Juillet 2007)

Une création a moi dont je suis super fier  :

LEG WARMERS :

(cliquer sur l'image pour la version 2560x1600)
*

*


----------



## figaro (28 Juillet 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Une création a moi dont je suis super fier  :
> 
> LEG WARMERS :
> 
> ...


 
Superbe ! En plus la fille est vraiment très mimi. C'est déjà téléchargé, merci beaucoup .


----------



## EMqA (28 Juillet 2007)

Pas le bon fil, Sorry.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2007)

Très joli Tony.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (29 Juillet 2007)

@ oohTONY : Très sympas !!!! Simple comme modification, vraiment chouette.


----------



## Wolfmac (29 Juillet 2007)

ah oui très jolie c'est clair,tu peux être fier ;
par contre quand je clic droit pour télécharger l'image au format originale  c'est du .php c'est normal ?


----------



## oohTONY (29 Juillet 2007)

C'est écrit : "Cliquer sue l'iMage pour la télécharger".... et non pas "Cliquer-doirt..."  
Merci


----------



## Wolfmac (29 Juillet 2007)

oui bein  en faisant clic gauche je zoom et dézoom à volonté mais ça télécharge pas enfin je l'ai mis en fond d'écran en passant par firefox,


----------



## oohTONY (29 Juillet 2007)

Tu clique gauche  simplement comme sur n'importe quel lien sur la photo et elle va ce charger en pleine résolution dans la fenêtre


----------



## Diablogmp3 (29 Juillet 2007)

Moi pris celle de Wallpamac, en plein &#233;cran, c'est encore mieux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

Magnifique Tumb .


----------



## oohTONY (1 Août 2007)

Très jolie > direct sur Wallpamac !


----------



## oohTONY (8 Août 2007)

Bon pour rester dans l'actualité deux WALLs sur le nouvel iMac > visibles dans la GALERIE MacGé :
Là  et là :love:


----------



## tweek (8 Août 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Bon pour rester dans l'actualité deux WALLs sur le nouvel iMac > visibles dans la GALERIE MacGé :
> Là et là :love:


 




> *Dimensions:* 340 x 213





C'est une blague ?


----------



## oohTONY (9 Août 2007)

Pas vraiment...


----------



## tweek (9 Août 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Pas vraiment...



J'ai pas  bien compris le fait de poster un lien vers des thumbnails sur la galerie Macgé si le wall se trouve sur ton site. Tout le monde ne connais pas ton site et ne peut pas le deviner.

Pourquoi ne mets-tu pas un liens direct de download dans ton post? C'est plus rapide


----------



## oohTONY (9 Août 2007)

Hebergeur FREE > sature tr&#232;s rapidement donc si la bande passante doit &#234;tre utilis&#233;e autant que &#231;a soit en passant par mon site  
Et c'est &#233;crit en dessous "ils sont sur {nom de mon site}" > les personnes motiv&#233;es ouvrirons Google :rateau:


----------



## tweek (9 Août 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> les personnes motiv&#233;es ouvrirons Google :rateau:



Ouaip. Seulement l'internaute est feignant. pas le temps. veut ce qu'il voit / cherche tout de suite. C'est comme &#231;a.  



oohTONY a dit:


> Et c'est &#233;crit en dessous "ils sont sur WALLPAMAC"



'Faut pas non plus abuser en se faisant de l'auto-promotion, pub pour site &#224; chaque posts..


----------



## tweek (9 Août 2007)

Passons..

Ici une icone que je viens de terminer. Peut servir pour remplecement pour Safari ou tout autre browser 



​
Enjoy


----------



## oohTONY (9 Août 2007)

Voilà, j'ai édité mon message pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

Beau boulot Tweek !


----------



## pomme85 (11 Août 2007)

Hi!

Connaissez vous un ptit site où l'on trouve des jolis wallpapers des USA, un peu comme celui là : 






?


----------



## tweek (11 Août 2007)

pomme85 a dit:


> Hi!
> 
> Connaissez vous un ptit site où l'on trouve des jolis wallpapers des USA, un peu comme celui là :
> 
> ...



Google, Flickr, DeviantArt...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2007)

Il y en a plusieurs aussi sur IFL...


----------



## tweek (13 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

Sublime, merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2007)

oui très joli Tweek


----------



## AuGie (17 Août 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Sur une demande de Macounette  , je met &#224; disposition une photo que j'ai prise :


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2007)

Jolie Augie .


----------



## Macounette (21 Août 2007)

AuGie a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> Sur une demande de Macounette  , je met à disposition une photo que j'ai prise :


YeEEeeAAAAahHHH.     
Merciiii


----------



## tweek (6 Septembre 2007)

Nouvel iPod nano icon set: ICNS, Macintosh Folder et ICO. Pr&#234;t pour L&#233;opard. (512pixels haute r&#233;solution)

Enjoy


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Beau boulot Tweek !


----------



## Didjo (7 Septembre 2007)

Qu'est-ce qu'ils sont mochent ses nouveaux nano... Des petits gros ! Apr&#232;s nous avoir sortit des fin sublimes et particuli&#232;rements &#233;l&#233;gants, ils nous sortent des petits gros !
Comme quoi aux US, le probl&#232;me de l'ob&#233;sit&#233; est vraiment omnipr&#233;sent...
Ce machin serait sortit de chez M$ j'aurais dis : &#171;Oua ! Regardez leur nouveaux machin ! Et ils croient vraiment essayer de concurrencer Apple avec &#231;a ? &#187;. J'te jure...

[/HS] 

Un ch'tit shmilblick me g&#232;ne dans tes icones, tweek. Sans remettre en cause leur beaut&#233;e - sans rire - la perspective est trop visiblement fausse : les &#233;critures sont droites et non obliques, pareil pour les gradations en bas... Tr&#232;s jolie sinon, l'icone pour iMovie, si j'avais le nouveau je les aurais mises !


----------



## tweek (8 Septembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'ils sont mochent ses nouveaux nano... Des petits gros ! Après nous avoir sortit des fin sublimes et particulièrements élégants, ils nous sortent des petits gros !
> Comme quoi aux US, le problème de l'obésité est vraiment omniprésent...
> Ce machin serait sortit de chez M$ j'aurais dis : «Oua ! Regardez leur nouveaux machin ! Et ils croient vraiment essayer de concurrencer Apple avec ça ? ». J'te jure...
> 
> [/HS]



Qu'est-ce t'en sais? Tu l'a jamais vu de profil. Il n'est pas complètement arrondi sur les bords mais juste une pente très fine.
C'est la vue de face qui donne cette impression.



Didjo a dit:


> Un ch'tit shmilblick me gène dans tes icones, tweek. Sans remettre en cause leur beautée - sans rire - la perspective est trop visiblement fausse : les écritures sont droites et non obliques, pareil pour les gradations en bas... Très jolie sinon, l'icone pour iMovie, si j'avais le nouveau je les aurais mises !




Mais qu'est-ce que tu racontes? Y'a pas de perspective là, les icones sont vues de face.

Les écritures sont droites et non obliques, pareil pour les gradations en bas... Hum mouais 'faudra qu'on m'explique ce que ça veux dire, hein


----------



## Didjo (9 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Qu'est-ce t'en sais? Tu l'a jamais vu de profil. Il n'est pas complètement arrondi sur les bords mais juste une pente très fine.
> C'est la vue de face qui donne cette impression.


Ba si faut plus regarder son iPod de face mais que de profil pour le trouver beau c'est pas une grande avancée dans le design hein !  :mouais:




tweek a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce que tu racontes? Y'a pas de perspective là, les icones sont vues de face.
> Les écritures sont droites et non obliques, pareil pour les gradations en bas... Hum mouais 'faudra qu'on m'explique ce que ça veux dire, hein


Graduation, pardon.
Si ton icône de compas était vue de face, les deux cercle, formant la base inférieur et la partie se soulevant serait parfaitement sphérique, or ici ces deux cercle forment une ellipse. Tu essaye donc de donner l'impression que le compas est vue, non de face, mais qu'il est légèrement tourné sur la gauche. Or comme les écritures (et c'est beaucoup plus flagrant sur le W) ne sont pas rapetissées horizontalement, (ou quoi que ce soit d'autre pour donner un effet de perspective) mais simplement tournées vers la droite, l'effet qui est très bien donné par les bord est altéré... On dirai que si on retournait le compas vers nous, le W serait totalement de traviole et trois fois plus large... Mais bon si je suis le suel à le voir, tampis hein


----------



## tweek (9 Septembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Graduation, pardon.
> Si ton icône de compas était vue de face, les deux cercle, formant la base inférieur et la partie se soulevant serait parfaitement sphérique, or ici ces deux cercle forment une ellipse. Tu essaye donc de donner l'impression que le compas est vue, non de face, mais qu'il est légèrement tourné sur la gauche. Or comme les écritures (et c'est beaucoup plus flagrant sur le W) ne sont pas rapetissées horizontalement, (ou quoi que ce soit d'autre pour donner un effet de perspective) mais simplement tournées vers la droite, l'effet qui est très bien donné par les bord est altéré... On dirai que si on retournait le compas vers nous, le W serait totalement de traviole et trois fois plus large... Mais bon si je suis le suel à le voir, tampis hein



Je pouvais pas deviner que tu parlais de compass hein.


----------



## tweek (11 Septembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Ba si faut plus regarder son iPod de face mais que de profil pour le trouver beau c'est pas une grande avancée dans le design hein !



Ouais, c'est vrai.. va leur dire ça


----------



## tweek (16 Septembre 2007)

System replacement set. 53 icônes Blue + Graphite, ICO, ICNS & Macintosh Folder.
Leopard ready (512px hi-res)

Download and enjoy


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2007)

Magnifique !


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (25 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour !

Je suis illustrateur (certains ont peut-être connu mes "bellaminettes" dans divers magazines d'informatique) et auteur de BD, et depuis un peu plus d'un an MacUser (m'a fallu un peu de temps pour switcher ).

Après les fonds d'écran tirés de mon nouvel album, Showergate, voici maintenant les icônes pour MacOS X !

Un p'tit aperçu :







Enjoy !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

Très joli !


----------



## tweek (27 Septembre 2007)

Download

Icone de remplacement pour graphic converter. ICNS, ICO et Folder. Leopard ready (512pixels)

Enjoy


----------



## Wolfmac (27 Septembre 2007)

-> Bruno Bellamy 
WAOUH les bellaminettes arrivent sur mac  

je passais de temps à autres sur ton site voir tes créations ,  soit le bienvenue sur macgé
et encore bravo pour tes dessins :love: 

et Tweek belle réalisation depuis le temps que je voulais changer d'icone pour GC 
il rend super bien en plus


----------



## tweek (30 Septembre 2007)

Icone de remplacement pour VLC.






ICNS, ICO and macintosh folders. De 16 à 512px. Leopard ready.

Download and Enjoy.


----------



## tweek (6 Octobre 2007)

Neuf couleurs, Leopard ready.

Download and enjoy


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2007)

Magnifique merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2007)

2 collaborations réalisées avec Manicho


----------



## steiner (6 Octobre 2007)

Superbe, surtout le 2ème


----------



## Didjo (9 Octobre 2007)

_Vous devriez offirir des points à d'autres avant de..._


----------



## tweek (12 Octobre 2007)

ICNS, ICO, Macintosh Folder and PNG format, Leopard ready.
Download and Enjoy


----------



## greggorynque (12 Octobre 2007)

Par toi ??


----------



## Didjo (12 Octobre 2007)

Ba surement 
Bravo en tout cas ! Magnifique !


----------



## tweek (12 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Par toi ??



Non, c'est une icone que j'ai rippée et me suis appropriée.


----------



## greggorynque (12 Octobre 2007)

gnagnagn 

Ca aurais pu etre un pote


----------



## tweek (26 Octobre 2007)

Download.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2007)

Magnifique Tweek !


----------



## greggorynque (26 Octobre 2007)

Je plussois corentin


----------



## Tonton Nestor (27 Octobre 2007)

Personne n'aurait sous le coude une jolie icône de la Delorean de Back To The Future pour mon DD dédié à Time Machine ? 
 

J'ai bien trouvé deux/trois bricoles sur le site d'Apple, mais rien de qualité.


----------



## greggorynque (27 Octobre 2007)

Yeahhhhhhh je la voudrais aussi

tout ce qui touche back to the future (qui date pourtant de qques jours avant ma naissance  ) m'interesse ...


----------



## EMqA (27 Octobre 2007)

Ici.


----------



## greggorynque (27 Octobre 2007)

Yahhhhhhh merci beaucoup cher ami... tiens bouboule verte pour l'occasion.... 


Ouah elle son un peu kitsch, mais les nike de marty, c'est vraiment la classe .... &#224; Dallas
enfin plutot &#224; Hilldale dans notre cas mais ca ne rime plus..... bon je vais dormir

encore merci


----------



## tweek (4 Novembre 2007)

Download, enjoy


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2007)

Chouette Tweek 
J'aime bien le style ancien du combin&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2007)

Moi j'aime l'ensemble, encore du bon boulot !


----------



## greggorynque (4 Novembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Download, enjoy



J'aime bcp...

et elle est en 512 ??


----------



## oohTONY (5 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> J'aime bcp...
> 
> et elle est en 512 ??



Oui tu le vois même sur l'aperçu .


----------



## greggorynque (5 Novembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui tu le vois même sur l'aperçu .



rhooo je voulais juste être sur...


----------



## oohTONY (8 Novembre 2007)

Parce que ça va mieux avec l'icône d'iTunes et de Quicktime :






Comment créer un fichier icône Mac OS X en 512px s'il vous plaît ? merci


----------



## tweek (8 Novembre 2007)

iconbuilder ou iconcomposer dans les devtools de leopard..


----------



## tweek (17 Novembre 2007)

Download here
2500x1600 Max. Enjoy!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2007)

Oh c'est du jolie Tweek  
J'aime beaucoup l'ambiance bois avec les affiches, les néons...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2007)

C'est clair que c'est très sympa bien qu'un peu surchargé pour moi .


----------



## pomme85 (18 Novembre 2007)

Très sympa le wallpaper, je le met de ce pas !


----------



## Macounette (18 Novembre 2007)

olidev a dit:


> Pour tous les Belges cinémacophiles, j'ai développé un widget qui affiche les sorties de la semaine, le top par séance, ...  (informations en provenance du site cinebel)


Hello,
Ton widget m'intéresse mais le lien de téléchargement du site d'Apple ne fonctionne plus  aurais-tu un autre lien ?

Merci


----------



## tweek (24 Novembre 2007)

Handbrake replacement icon.






PNG, ICNS, ICO & Macintosh folder. De 16 à 512px.


Download and enjoy!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

Sexy .


----------



## gazobu (15 Décembre 2007)

revu et légèrement corrigé, c'est là
:rose: qui a dit crime de lèse majesté:rose:


----------



## tweek (16 Décembre 2007)

Un preview ca serait cool..


----------



## Wolfmac (20 Décembre 2007)

héhé j'aime bien les aurores boréales mais celle là waouh so sexy :love:


----------



## oohTONY (22 Décembre 2007)

Telecharger les icones

Merci la dernière version d'Img2icns qui gère le 512PX !!! (Lien)


----------



## tweek (24 Décembre 2007)

Sinon, tu peux essayer de faire l`icone toi-meme, pour y ajouter ton style et sortir quelquechose d`un peu plus personnalisé qu`une simple image decoupée sur apple.com 


my 2¢...


----------



## Didjo (24 Décembre 2007)

Bah oui mais si il cherche du réalisme (et en l'occurrence les photos sur Apple.com sont très jolies), et puis surtout tout le monde ne sait pas faire des icônes comme toi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2007)

Exact c'est quand même pas mal.


----------



## oohTONY (24 Décembre 2007)

Je maîtrise pas trop Photoshop et pas envie non plus d'y passer des heures . Donc oui c'est pas mal de copier/coller (4 images en tout), du découpage, du flou et l'ombre. Ça me suffit pour moi, rien n'oblige personne à les utiliser  (j'ai pas pris ta remarque male  )


----------



## tweek (28 Décembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Bah oui mais si il cherche du réalisme (et en l'occurrence les photos sur Apple.com sont très jolies), et puis surtout tout le monde ne sait pas faire des icônes comme toi



'Juste un conseil.. sans pretention...


----------



## Larme (29 Décembre 2007)

Un fond fait vite fait avec des brush vecto
Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas utilisé de brush vecto






Par contre, quelqu'un aurait-il les dimensions en pixel d'un écran MacBook (13") ?
Parceque c'est pas du 1024 et Co comme sur mon ancien PC


----------



## MamaCass (29 Décembre 2007)

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/specs.html


----------



## wath68 (29 Décembre 2007)

Un modeste tribute to Kate Bush


----------



## tweek (31 Décembre 2007)

Download here. 2500x1600 maximal dimensions, PNG format. 






Enjoy


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2007)

Pas mal.


----------



## tweek (2 Janvier 2008)

39 stock icons en PNG, ICNS, TIFF and ICO formats, Mac and Windows compatible, 32x32 pixels seulement. 

Download the set here.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

Magnifique !


----------



## oohTONY (4 Janvier 2008)

Pour iSquint (chez moi) ou ce que vous voulez 

Avant :







Après :






(je l'ai fait pour mon dock tout Noir et Blanc  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2008)

Dédié aux amoureux du surf... Spot Back Door à Hawaii&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2008)

Très sympa 
Ca donne envie de mettre des chemises à fleurs


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2008)

Très joli Tumb j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## oohTONY (12 Janvier 2008)

*"Illuminez les Ténèbres" - Bob Marley



40"Ready (7680 x 4800)
*​
C'est mas création d'hier et dans la continuation de mon apprentissage de Photoshop une autre création arrive bientôt


----------



## tweek (12 Janvier 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Dédié aux amoureux du surf... Spot Back Door à Hawaii




Voila, j'ai trouvé mon fond. Les couleurs sont géniales, et la compo très créative.

Merci !!!!   :love:


----------



## oohTONY (16 Janvier 2008)

Pour l'occasion 





Existe avec deux autres création plus simple


----------



## oohTONY (18 Janvier 2008)

Ma dernière création qui rend à merveille en Wall  :


----------



## Pierre-Nico (19 Janvier 2008)

Très sympa


----------



## tweek (20 Janvier 2008)

Wall d'une serie de photos prises sur Venice.






Telecharger le set ici.

Enjoy!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2008)

Magnifique je l'utilise présentement !


----------



## tweek (22 Janvier 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Magnifique je l'utilise présentement !






Cheer-o


----------



## oohTONY (22 Janvier 2008)

Dans mon apprentissage de Ps


----------



## oohTONY (26 Janvier 2008)

Et hop :




7680x4800 - 4.1 Mo (JPEG 10/12)


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Janvier 2008)

Pas grand chose, je voulais juste rendre plus "Leopard" l'utilisation de Stuffit et UnRarX chez moi, donc j'ai créer, très facilement je vous l'accorde, 3 petites icônes (rar, zip, sit). Et une autre "Décompression" qui remplace l'icône des applications sus-cités.

Voilà tout  

Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## tweek (28 Janvier 2008)

Download


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

Joli encore une fois .


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Janvier 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Pas grand chose, je voulais juste rendre plus "Leopard" l'utilisation de Stuffit et UnRarX chez moi, donc j'ai créer, très facilement je vous l'accorde, 3 petites icônes (rar, zip, sit). Et une autre "Décompression" qui remplace l'icône des applications sus-cités.
> 
> Voilà tout
> 
> Bonne soirée à tous.



Nickel, merci Pnico


----------



## NoobSmoke (30 Janvier 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> Ma dernière création qui rend à merveille en Wall  :



Vraiment pas mal ^^

Mais j'aimerai te demander, j'ai vu quelque par un tuto photoshop similaire sur un site de tuto photoshop, mais je n'arrive plus à mettre la main dessus*:/ peut être que ça te dit quelque chose*?


----------



## oohTONY (31 Janvier 2008)

- A - AE - Ai - Br - Gl - ID - LR - Ps -

512 x 512 px



​
P-S : oup, j'ai inversé creative <=> suite :$


----------



## tweek (31 Janvier 2008)

Tu peux essayer de modifier le fond? Ca prend pas de temps de changer deux mots.


----------



## oohTONY (31 Janvier 2008)

Je ferais ça ce soir vu que j'ai pas gardé le PSD il faut que je refasse tout et c'était l'heure de dormir


----------



## Yannoux (31 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Je recherche un theme mac qui aurais les traits du theme vista black, si quelqu'un pouvait me donner un lien...?

le preview :







PS : merci d'avance


----------



## tweek (31 Janvier 2008)

Yannoux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je recherche un theme mac qui aurais les traits du theme vista black, si quelqu'un pouvait me donner un lien...?
> 
> ...



Si tu es sous 10.5, laisse tomber. Si tu es sous 10.4, tu peux trouver Aero mac, CrystalClear 1.2 eeet.. hmm je crois que cest tout..

Mon dieu mon dieu qu'est-ce que cest moche...


----------



## tweek (31 Janvier 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> Je ferais ça ce soir vu que j'ai pas gardé le PSD il faut que je refasse tout et c'était l'heure de dormir



He ben he ben he ben.. Tu ripes les autres persones avec ton preview en plus? tssk tssk c'est pas bien ca


----------



## oohTONY (31 Janvier 2008)

une image qui traînait, je ne savais même pas ou je l'avais eu :rateau:

Previw Modifiée :





& 






[/IMG]


http://oohTony.deviantart.com/art/Adobe-Creative-Suite-3-CS3-W-76040782


----------



## tweek (1 Février 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> une image qui traînait, je ne savais même pas ou je l'avais eu



'disent tous ca..


----------



## Pierre-Nico (3 Février 2008)

Quelques icônes que j'ai réalisé pour personnaliser mes dossiers.
Si ça peu servir à quelqu'un


----------



## leon1983 (4 Février 2008)

bon si c'est le bordeaux qui vous choque, alors....


----------



## MamaCass (4 Février 2008)

leon1983 a dit:


> mon wall du moment....



Un peu limite pour un forum tous plublics non ?


----------



## Ploumette (4 Février 2008)

Je suis d'accords MamaCass ! ; )

à oohTONY : Peux-tu me dire si c'est sous Photoshop, que tu as développé tes motifs floraux ?... Si oui, avec quel Outil ?...

C'est très chouette en tout cas ! ; )


----------



## oohTONY (4 Février 2008)

Si c'est pour les icones c'est une image qui n'est pas de moi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

On s'y attendait.


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Février 2008)

Merci Pierre Nico, C'est ce qu'il me fallait


----------



## oohTONY (5 Février 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> On s'y attendait.



J'ai jamais eu le prétention d'être un Pro du graphisme et encore moins d'avoir créé ces motifs  
Des remarques comme ça on s'en passe, ce n'est pas constructif et encore moins agréable. Je partage un travail qui m'a pris un peu de temps même s'il je ne l'ai pas fait en totalité et je me tape des remarque à la c*n  alala....... :sleep:


----------



## tweek (6 Février 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> J'ai jamais eu le prétention d'être un Pro du graphisme et encore moins d'avoir créé ces motifs
> Des remarques comme ça on s'en passe, ce n'est pas constructif et encore moins agréable. Je partage un travail qui m'a pris un peu de temps même s'il je ne l'ai pas fait en totalité et je me tape des remarque à la c*n  alala....... :sleep:



C'est pas une question d'etre pro ou quoi que se soit, c'est une question de respect du travail des autres.

Grossier: Le mec il sort un wall, et toi tu te l'appropries sans meme lui demander si ca le fait pas chier, pour une de tes releases. Hop hop, ben voila, le copier-coller hein.  Je deteste dire ca, mais je me demande pourquoi les noobs de la custo ripent toujours les autres..

Si tu veux que ton travail soie respecte et apprecie, termine-le completement, tu peaufines jusqu'a ce que ca soie nickel. Autrement, si tu releases un truc a moitie fini et moche, on va pas te faire de la leche en disant que c'est joli, mais on va bien te souligner ce qui ne va pas, en particulier si ce que tu montres n'est en partie pas de toi. Hee oui, ca pique l'anus, mais tu verras, quand tu auras pige ca, ca ira mieux 



oohTONY a dit:


> Des remarques comme ça on s'en passe, ce n'est pas constructif


Ca forge le caractere. Cheer-o cowboy


----------



## oohTONY (6 Février 2008)

Ok j'ai compris, il faut soit rien faire du tout soit être excellent, en gros l'apprentissage n'existe pas  merci de m'avoir expliqué, maintenant je sais que j'ai que deux choix. Me former intensivement pour avoir l'autorisation de me servir de Photoshop ou bien le désinstaller....


----------



## EMqA (6 Février 2008)

Le problême, à mon sens, ne vient pas de la qualité de ta création mais du fait que tu as utilisé, pour la présenter une image (le fond) qui n'était pas de toi, sans demander l'autorisation à l'auteur ni même le créditer.


----------



## oohTONY (6 Février 2008)

Dans un premier temps oui, ensuite les remarques ne vont plus dans ce sens là....
Dès que j'ai su de qui était l'image j'ai mis un petit mot sur le DeviantArt.....


----------



## tweek (6 Février 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> Ok j'ai compris, il faut soit rien faire du tout soit être excellent, en gros l'apprentissage n'existe pas  merci de m'avoir expliqué, maintenant je sais que j'ai que deux choix. Me former intensivement pour avoir l'autorisation de me servir de Photoshop ou bien le désinstaller....




Bon aller, je laisse tomber, tu n'as rien compris ce qui ne m'etonne pas.

Si tu releases tout le temps des trucs degueux, y'a pas d'apprentisssage.


----------



## Didjo (6 Février 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Bon aller, je laisse tomber, tu n'as rien compris ce qui ne m'etonne pas.
> Si tu releases tout le temps des trucs degueux, y'a pas d'apprentisssage.


Hey ho, cool 

Bien sur qu'il ne doit pas utiliser le wall en question (bien que si cela dépende du type de droits que l'auteur à mis dessus), sans en avertir l'auteur, même si une petite note est donnée. Donc *oohTONY*, si tu n'a toujours pas compris le message, reprend ta créa, et met un fond que tu as créé.

Maintenant, moi, en tant que simple lecteur de vos chamailles, les remarques cette fois-ci du type _« m'étonne pas que t'ai rien compris »_ (tous des cons ces nioubes 'toute façon...) je trouve ça dérangeant...


----------



## tweek (6 Février 2008)

Fin de la discussion et retour au sujet. Merci de régler vos différents par échange de messages privés.

Tumb


----------



## Madeline (7 Février 2008)

C'est quoi le sujet... perdu de vue ???

Customisation Discussions, questions techniques et entraide pour la personnalisation de Mac OS X (fonds d'écran, expositions de vos bureaux, icônes, thèmes, logiciels, widgets...).

Aussi pour relancer le sujet voici en partage... «Sérénité» 

C'est le titre de l'image ci-jointe, que j'ai créée... créée à la main... une aquarelle ...  que je vous autorise à utiliser comme fond d'écran, mais seulement comme fond d'écran.

Mais je ne sais pas comment la rendre disponible pour un fond d'écran... mettons plus standard...
Moi je l'utilise tel quel en jpg et ça fonctionne.

Si cela intéresse l'un de vous de la transformer en images de fond d'écran... je vous offre les droits d'utilisation avec plaisir... et avec MA signature bien sûr, mon nom d'artiste: MadLine qui figure dans le coin en bas à droite.

J'ai hâte de voir vos futures créations


----------



## tweek (7 Février 2008)

Tres classe, c'est rare de voir des wall fait a la main "traditionnelle". bravo!

Les tailles standard des walls ca part de 1680x1050, 1920x1200 et 2560x1600 pixels


----------



## Madeline (7 Février 2008)

Merci
Les compliments c'est toujours bon pour l'ego !!!
OUi je connais les différentes tailles des pixels (existe sur mon Imac) 
Mais... c'est quoi qu'il faut faire pour rendre les images disponibles dans ces tailles?

Moi je cherche à mélanger le dessin et peinture à la main et la technologie informatique... 
Je cherche un logiciel qui me permette de retravailler mes images à la main pour en faire d'autre chose en format informatique... 
Pour en faire des estampes numériques par exemple...
Mais c'est pas là que je dois poser la question...


----------



## tweek (7 Février 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Merci
> Les compliments c'est toujours bon pour l'ego !!!
> OUi je connais les différentes tailles des pixels (existe sur mon Imac)
> Mais... c'est quoi qu'il faut faire pour rendre les images disponibles dans ces tailles?
> ...



Adobe Photoshop. DrawIt. Acorn. Pixelmator..


----------



## Madeline (7 Février 2008)

Merci
Ce n'est donc pas illustrator ?


----------



## tweek (7 Février 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Merci
> Ce n'est donc pas illustrator ?



non..


----------



## Madeline (7 Février 2008)

Merci
As-tu un exemple de fond d'écran de ta composition?


----------



## tweek (7 Février 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Merci
> As-tu un exemple de fond d'écran de ta composition?



Non, je suis une tache pour faire des walls. jette un oeil sur deviantart or intefacelift et tu auras les tailles. 'faut pas faire un dessin quand meme? T'as juste a sauver tes images aux dimensions que j'ai citees plus haut, rien de sorcier..


----------



## oohTONY (7 Février 2008)

Une composition :




[/HUMOUR]
- Photo by leosf5891 
- Fond by jNco-01
- Ordinateur by Apple
- Logiciel utilisé by Adobe
- Remerciements à : IKEA pour le mobilier qui m'a permit d'être bien installé ; EDF et GDF pour l'électricité ainsi que le gaz qui m'ont éclairé et chauffé et Neuf Telecom pour la connexion Internet
 

[/HUMOUR]


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Février 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> Une composition :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as un peu abusé sur tous les droits, mais ca me fait bien rire 
Le fond est pas mal


----------



## Pierre-Nico (10 Février 2008)

Dernière bidouille


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

Sympa merci !


----------



## tweek (10 Février 2008)

Pour Textedit.app, Bic® version. 






Leopard ready, fourni en PNG, ICNS, ICO & Macintosh folder formats.
Telecharger

Enjoy!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

AH ben enfin   
je vois que tu as des préférences....:love: 

J'attendais que tu postes cette icône pour te dire qu'elle est vraiment chouette, elle me sert pour Pages


----------



## tweek (11 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> AH ben enfin
> je vois que tu as des préférences....:love:
> 
> J'attendais que tu postes cette icône pour te dire qu'elle est vraiment chouette, elle me sert pour Pages



Merci


----------



## So6 (11 Février 2008)

http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/8771/screencaptureuz0.png 

Un petit moment de joujou avec VNC entre un MacBook et un iMac...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Février 2008)

les screenshots, c'est par ici


----------



## Heyliott (12 Février 2008)

4 petits packs d'icônes pour :

1) Remercier les fidèles de ces forums de m'avoir donné envie de m'acheter un Macbook  
2) Fêter la fin de la grève des scénaristes US !






















*C'est du 512*512 et c'est ICI.*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Chapeau 
Mention spécial pour Weed, Six feet under et Deadwood 

Par contre, y en manque quelque uns  



Et Derrick, on l'oublie trop vite Derrick

:love:


----------



## Pierre-Nico (12 Février 2008)

Très sympa !!! 

En effet on l'oubli trop vite notre cher Derrick, remarque il la bien cherché...


----------



## Heyliott (12 Février 2008)

Derrick Forever !! http://musique.fluctuat.net/fatals-picards/a-l-enterrement-de-derrick-t131053.html


----------



## Wolfmac (13 Février 2008)

oui bravo , je suis par un fan des séries (quoique les experts et ncis :love:  )
 superbe réalisation et bravo pour ton achat


----------



## Pierre-Nico (19 Février 2008)

Je sais pour la faute à available... Je corrigerai dans un futur proche...


----------



## tweek (19 Février 2008)

Sympa le concept, tres creatif, j'aime beaucoup la texture. Dommage que j'ai pas eyetv.. Pourquoi y'a pas de 512? 


EDIT: Non, rien finalement.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

Merci Pierre-Nico.


----------



## slackerboy (22 Février 2008)

Salut à tous,

quelqu'un peut -il m'aider, j'ai un sérieux problême pour l'affichage sur mon powerbook G4 sous Mac OX 10.4.11, certainement suite à une mauvaise manipulation, l'affichage sur l'écran s'est agrandi d'un seul coup comme si mon bureau était sous une loupe et le bureau bouge aussi dès que je bouge la souris.....

Merci bouceaup


----------



## SuperStar (22 Février 2008)

LOL, tu es en mode loupe, il faut que tu appuies su cmd+ la molette de ta souris, ou cmd+fleche et puis tu dezoomes, il me semble


----------



## tweek (22 Février 2008)

control, pas commande.


----------



## Kerala (24 Février 2008)

Je reposte ici le site qui héberge mon pack d'icônes (celui avec le casque). J'avais voulu voir si j'y arrivais n'ayant jamais fais ça auparavant. Dites moi si vous les aimez ou pas. Merci http://desbalaisbrosses.free.fr/dotclear/index.php?icones-mac-os-x-leopard


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2008)

Merci Tumb


----------



## Didjo (3 Mars 2008)

tumb a dit:


>



:love:


----------



## tweek (3 Mars 2008)

tumb a dit:


>



DAMN!


----------



## figaro (9 Mars 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Pour Textedit.app, Bic® version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super sympa, merci beaucoup !


----------



## wath68 (9 Mars 2008)

Ingrédients :

- un iPod Nano.
- un APN (Nikon Coolpix S9)
- une table pas trop moche.
- Photoshop.







Et maintenant je m'attaque aux icônes.


----------



## Macounette (9 Mars 2008)

Pas mal  mais tu t'es trompé de sujet. Les desktops sont à poster ICI


----------



## Macounette (9 Mars 2008)

tumb a dit:


>


oufti    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

Ça se voit que tu vis en Belgique maintenant .


----------



## wath68 (9 Mars 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Pas mal  mais tu t'es trompé de sujet. Les desktops sont à poster ICI



 ha zutalor, je vous présente toutes mes confuses.

Voilà le wall sans toutes les petites choses rondes, bleues, ou carrées superflues.


----------



## greggorynque (12 Mars 2008)

Voici mes fonds d'écrans persos...

enjoy !

Times Square (NY)





Bords de mer en suède (EDIT: resolution corrigée)





Bureaux a goetborg (suède)




Jardin public (NY)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Merci Greggorynque


----------



## shenrone (12 Mars 2008)

Si quelqu'un sait ou trouver de jolies icones pour safari et Iphoto je suis preneur


----------



## giga64 (12 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Si quelqu'un sait ou trouver de jolies icones pour safari et Iphoto je suis preneur


 
Je connais pas tes goûts, mais perso j'utilise pour :

Safari : le compas des Quickpix 2007.

iPhoto : une icône de pellicule photo.

@+ 

Edit : tu peux aussi détourner des icônes...

*MugenB16* sur DA a fait des choses vraiment sympa.

Pour Safari : un globe prévu initialement pour Google Earth.

Pour iPhoto : un objectif prévu pour Aperture/Lightroom.


----------



## wath68 (15 Mars 2008)

Un petit wall sans prétention que j'ai fais avec Photoshop :





et la version avec cadre


----------



## wath68 (15 Mars 2008)

Un wall' fait avec des photos que j'avais prises d'un bouquet offert à ma môman pour son anniversaire :rateau: 






P.S : euh oui, j'ai enfin appris comment faire les reflets avec Photoshop, donc vous risquez de me revoir souvent dans cette rubrique lol


----------



## wath68 (16 Mars 2008)

REMIX :






 j'avais prévenu lol


----------



## Kerala (18 Mars 2008)

http://www.hiboox.com/lang-fr/resultat.php?img=clcy854p.png&error=0#


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

Très joli Wath68 !


----------



## wath68 (22 Mars 2008)

Triptyque ''*The Garden of Earthly Delights*'' (Le jardin des délices terrestres)

Peinture de Hieronymus van Aken , dit Jérôme Bosch, peintre néerlandais d'origine allemande.







- Gauche : jardin d'Eden ou le Paradis
- Centre : jardin des délices ou extension d'Eden où vivent les enfants d'Adam et Eve
- Droit : l'Enfer


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Triptyque ''*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Et le surréalisme n'est pas apparu comme par miracle...
Très chouette Wath68  (Cependant les couleurs ne sont pas tout à fait les bonnes, mais je chipote...)*


----------



## wath68 (22 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Cependant les couleurs ne sont pas tout à fait les bonnes, mais je chipote...



Merci du compliment et du conseil.
Je me disais aussi que le ciel avait une drôle de couleur.

J'ai recommencé, avec, je crois, des couleurs plus fidèles.


----------



## Kerala (26 Mars 2008)

Voici ma dernière création http://www.hiboox.com/lang-fr/resultat.php?img=gy7vsaxh.png&error=0
J'espère que cela vous plaira plus que mon précédent post qui n'a semble t'il pas trop plu:rose:


----------



## Wolfmac (26 Mars 2008)

j'aime bien ce nouveau wall Kerala, pour le 1er que tu avait posté perso c'est un peut trop chargé pour moi, mais y a du boulot c'est sur;


----------



## Kerala (27 Mars 2008)

Merci  
Sinon pour ceux qui connaissent pas il s'agit de Michelle Wie championne américaine de golf...


----------



## Anick88 (31 Mars 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Un wall' fait avec des photos que j'avais prises d'un bouquet offert à ma môman pour son anniversaire :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superbe


----------



## Macounette (1 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> P.S : euh oui, j'ai enfin appris comment faire les reflets avec Photoshop, donc vous risquez de me revoir souvent dans cette rubrique lol


ça m'intéresse...  tu aurais un petit tuto quelque part ?


----------



## wath68 (1 Avril 2008)

Tu trouveras des supers tuto en vidéo réalisés par Ultraman,
sur le site frenchstudio.net

Le tuto pour les reflets se trouve en deuxième page.
La première fois ça a l'air compliqué, mais il suffit de faire une fois la manipulation après ça va tout seul.


C'est d'ailleurs grâce à ce site que j'ai pu réaliser mon avatar iPod


----------



## wath68 (1 Avril 2008)

Photos de *Gregory Colbert* (click sur "explore", montez le son et laissez vous bercer), un talentueux photographe canadien né en 1960.










« If you come to me at this moment, your minutes will become hours, your hours will become days, and your days will become a lifetime. »


----------



## Anick88 (3 Avril 2008)

Vraiment beau....merci a toi


----------



## oohTONY (7 Avril 2008)

Plus une composition qu'une création 




(5120×3200 pixels)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

Oui on sait que tu copies tout de tout le monde mais pourquoi le rendre public ?


----------



## oohTONY (7 Avril 2008)

Ah ouai quand même.
Bon si tout le monde sait prendre une image, la mettre au bon format, la redimensionner (sans la déformer => recréer le tour) et la retourner.....:mouais:
J'ai oublié : prendre une image et l'inclure en Produit avec transparence sur certaines zones....


----------



## FataMorgana (7 Avril 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> A
> Bon si tout le monde sait prendre une image, la mettre au bon format, la redimensionner et la retourner.....:mouais:



Bah oui je crois que tout le monde sait faire ça non? 
A+

Ps: Si c'est pour maman c'est super


----------



## oohTONY (7 Avril 2008)

OK, ok pas de problème. Alors on va dire que je l'ai fait pour ma maman....


----------



## tweek (7 Avril 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> (5120×3200 pixels)




'comprend pas..





oohTONY a dit:


> Bon si tout le monde sait prendre une image, la mettre au bon format, la redimensionner (sans la déformer => recréer le tour) et la retourner....




Command + T et Shift + un drag. sous Photoshop.

En bonus, barre d'outils superieure affiche les dimensions (editables).


EDIT: J'adoore le lien!  Tout en finesse. Plus serieusement, essaye de prendre les critiques au bon degre, mentalite gamin gnagnagna c'est d'un lassant. En plus c'est bete, ca te fait perdre ta credibilite et de la place sur ton serveur


----------



## oohTONY (7 Avril 2008)

Bah je sais pas qui ici ont des réponses de 'gamin' comme tu dis.
Je trouve une image très jolie, je la met bien au bon format (désolé mais il y plus de gens qui ne savent pas le faire que de gens qui le savent). Je lui applique une texture au fond. Je la propose sur mon site et à vous éventuellement pensant que vous pourriez aimer.
J'ai jamais eu la prétention de dire que j'ai passé des heures à faire ça, ce coup ci j'ai bien mis des liens vers tous les créateurs (motif d'une première discorde) et ya encore quelqu'un qui trouve le moyen de faire une remarque à la....
Le coup 'on sait que tu copies tout de tout le monde' c'est pas super agréable quand on sait qu'il y a 200 personnes qui viennent cherché 1.5 Go par jour de fichiers sur votre site......
Enfin c'est la deuxième fois qu'on met fait le coup, chui pas un as en graphisme, je me débrouille juste et j'ai jamais dit le contraire.:mouais: 
Bon maintenant j'ai compris qu'ici on est en présence de super Maîtres de la création donc je reviens poster après années d'études 
 

p-s : quelle crédibilité ? et quelle place sur mon serveur :mouais: ?


----------



## tweek (8 Avril 2008)

Si t'es pas un as en infographie avec photoshop etc.. c'est pas grave, mais c'est pas une raison pour utiliser le travail de ceux qui sont meilleurs que toi et en faire un collage..

Fais des images qui viennent de toi, qui sont entierement faites par toi, meme si elle sont degueulasses ou moches c'est pas grave, des personnes ici te donnerons de la crititque, positive ou negative, a toi de bien la prendre et de la comprendre, car c'est comme cela qu'on apprend.

En copiant-collant tu n'apprends rien, tu stagnes, et ca agace certains


----------



## tweek (21 Avril 2008)

Par ici le download! Enjoy!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2008)

Merci Tweek  .


----------



## wath68 (22 Avril 2008)

D'après le *SuicideGirls Promo Pack by J3concepts* ...


----------



## tweek (26 Avril 2008)

Back to the oldies 





Download | Large Preview

Enjoy!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2008)

Sympa ces bonnes vieilles cassettes !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2008)

J'adore ces icônes Tweek   
Je vais y penser pour Itunes et/ou pour mes dossier Musiques


----------



## tweek (26 Avril 2008)

Merci! 

Je l'utilise aussi pour iTunes, ca change un peu.


----------



## oohTONY (29 Avril 2008)

2 Versions / 2560x1600 / 1.73 Mo / http://wallpamac.fr/?p=226


----------



## tweek (30 Avril 2008)

Classe la photo   C'est quoi le modele de ton appareil?


----------



## oohTONY (30 Avril 2008)

Hey hey........ :rateau:  sur Wallpamac il y a le lien vers la photo originale sur InterfaceLift.
Sinon j'ai un Sony DSC-P100 mais je devrais bientôt avoir un FUJI S100 FS


----------



## wath68 (15 Mai 2008)

Red Angell Of Revenge by Yangqi *VS* Pepper Orient by Matiboy


----------



## tweek (16 Mai 2008)

1920x1200 maxi. Par ici le Set.

Enjoy!  



_Palm trees copyrighted by Sega._


----------



## EMqA (17 Mai 2008)

Très bonne release.
Le Fur est déjà adopté. C'est vrai que le dark paradise traînait depuis un moment.


----------



## tweek (17 Mai 2008)

EMqA a dit:


> C'est vrai que le dark paradise traînait depuis un moment.



Ah, t'as remarque aussi heh  'l'etait temps!


----------



## F118I4 (17 Mai 2008)

Merci pour le release .
Fur est terrible , je l' adore  :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2008)

Très joli Tweekie .


----------



## sistavicky (17 Mai 2008)

salut à tous
Voilà je débute avec mac os x.J'ai installé Adium parce qu'avec Messenger je ne peux partager de fichier "en direct" ni personnaliser ma messagerie. Bref, après l'installation je l'ai mis dans application.Mais maintenant lorsque je clique sur l'îcone de l'application rien ne s'ouvre. Merci de me conseiller pour résoudre ce problème.Merci d'avance


----------



## greggorynque (18 Mai 2008)

sistavicky a dit:


> salut à tous
> Voilà je débute avec mac os x.J'ai installé Adium parce qu'avec Messenger je ne peux partager de fichier "en direct" ni personnaliser ma messagerie. Bref, après l'installation je l'ai mis dans application.Mais maintenant lorsque je clique sur l'îcone de l'application rien ne s'ouvre. Merci de me conseiller pour résoudre ce problème.Merci d'avance



tu débutes sur les forums aussi ?? ?? ?? car la je ne vois pas du tout le rapport entre ta question et le sujet du fil ...


----------



## CERDAN (23 Mai 2008)

tweek a dit:


> 1920x1200 maxi. Par ici le Set.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...



Sympa, tu fais ça sous quelle version de Toshop ?


----------



## greggorynque (23 Mai 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Sympa, tu fais ça sous quelle version de Toshop ?



De toute facon, sous macintel, la CS3 est indispensable tant les vielles sont inutilisable 

Edit par contre effectivement, aucun outil récent (il y a de moins en moins de nouveautés sur totoshop de tte facon) n'à l'air d'être mis a contribution.

quoi que, tu a utilisé le filtre ptchwork pour le fond des palmiers, non ? Je ne sais pas si ce filtre est disponible depuis si longtemps que ca...


----------



## tweek (23 Mai 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Sympa, tu fais ça sous quelle version de Toshop ?



10.0 Mais peu importe, tu peux faire ca avec Ps 7.0 sans problemes.


----------



## CERDAN (23 Mai 2008)

J'ai la CS2 à mon bureau, elle est incomplète pour certains usages ( c'est fou quand même ) !!!

Sinon, chez moi j'ai Photoshop Elements 2.0 :rose:  .....haem! ( ça suffit à mon frère à changer de couleur des belles voitures )


----------



## greggorynque (23 Mai 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'ai la CS2 à mon bureau, elle est incomplète pour certains usages ( c'est fou quand même ) !!!
> 
> Sinon, chez moi j'ai Photoshop Elements 2.0 :rose:  .....haem! ( ça suffit à mon frère à changer de couleur des belles voitures )



Moi ce que je trouve incompletdans CS et CS2 c'est l'interface horrible surtout dans illustrator qui est préhistorique...
La CS3 a unifié les interfaces permettant de les customiser plus selon sen utilisation ce qui est TRES appréciable.

A l'inverse, j'aimerais savoir ce qui te manque dans CS2 comparé a CS3 car pour moi les nouveautés imteressantes se comptent sur les doigts d'une main (demi main ?)

Elements pour du petit travail c'est parfait tu sais.Utiliser la CS chez soi est loin d'être toujours utile.


----------



## tweek (24 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> A l'inverse, j'aimerais savoir ce qui te manque dans CS2 comparé a CS3 car pour moi les nouveautés imteressantes se comptent sur les doigts d'une main (demi main ?)



Tu dois pas en avoir une utilisation professionnelle ou tres intense alors heh...   






			
				 CERDAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la CS2 à mon bureau, elle est incomplète pour certains usages ( c'est fou quand même ) !!!



Depends de ce que tu en fait, c'est vrai que maintenant je me suis habitue a des quickies qu'il n'y avait pas sous Ps 9.0


----------



## Blonde3 (24 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir à tous ,

Je viens vers vous car je cherche des fond d'écrans  avec des motifs de tapisseries si quelqu'un connait un site ou je peux en télécharger ça me ferai très plaisir... , car j'ai bien trouvée quelques photos, mais hélas elles souvent trop petites...

Merci par avance à vous tous.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

Je pense que tu peux trouver ton bonheur  (Cherche dans Wallpapers)
Mais le mérite reviens à C0rentin (membre émérite du forum Custo   ) qui avait donné le lien


----------



## greggorynque (24 Mai 2008)

Blonde3 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous ,
> 
> Je viens vers vous car je cherche des fond d'écrans  avec des motifs de tapisseries si quelqu'un connait un site ou je peux en télécharger ça me ferai très plaisir... , car j'ai bien trouvée quelques photos, mais hélas elles souvent trop petites...
> 
> Merci par avance à vous tous.



quel genre de tapisseries ? modernes, viellottes ?


----------



## Blonde3 (24 Mai 2008)

Grand Merci    Antoine , Corentin , Greggorynque

Vous êtes des Amours... c'est exactement ce que je voulais .
Merci encore pour vos réponses rapide, et Bravo à tous pour toutes les belles choses que vous faite...
:love::love:


----------



## tweek (25 Mai 2008)

Blonde3 a dit:


> Grand Merci    Antoine , Corentin , Greggorynque
> 
> Vous êtes des Amours... c'est exactement ce que je voulais .
> Merci encore pour vos réponses rapide, et Bravo à tous pour toutes les belles choses que vous faite...
> :love::love:



Les tapisseries retros s'applellent Victoriennes. Cherches dans google "Victorian wallpaper" et tu trouveras des bonnes choses, y'a deux packs sur deviant art qui sont pas mal 

Je crois que cest ca que tu cherches, right?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

Tu t'es trop américanisé mon cher Tweek .


----------



## greggorynque (25 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu t'es trop américanisé mon cher Tweek .



En même temps, toi, tu es bien franchouillard normal que c'a t'impressionne  :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Blonde3 (25 Mai 2008)

Eh bien avec vous je suis bien servie :love: , vraiment je vous remercie à tous 
Depuis hier, je regarde avec attention vos créations et franchement je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de créativités et beaucoup de goût ... et par la même occasion j'ai suivie des liens que vous avez mis et j'ai découvert des sites très intéressants , ce qui m' a permis de trouver de belles icônes , fonds d'écrans...
Continuez comme ça ... 
Merci encore 
-----------------------------------
Je viens de trouver sur DevientArt exactement ce qu'il me fallait ...très efficace la recherche "Victorian Wallpaper"  Merci Tweek


----------



## Blonde3 (25 Mai 2008)

Blonde3 a dit:


> Eh bien avec vous je suis bien servie :love: , vraiment je vous remercie à tous
> Depuis hier, je regarde avec attention vos créations et franchement je trouve qu'il y a enormement de créativités et beaucoup de goût sans oublier de la générosité de votre part ... et par la même occasion j'ai suivie des liens que vous avez mis et j'ai découvert des sites très intéressants , ce qui m' a permis de trouver de belles icônes , fonds d'écrans...
> Continuez comme ça ...
> Merci encore
> ...


----------



## tweek (26 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu t'es trop américanisé mon cher Tweek .





J'connais pas le nom en francais   :rose:


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2008)

Réalisée d'après la célèbre boîte de conserve _Campbell Soup_ immortalisée par *Andy Warhol*, voici ma contribution pour la customisation de votre corbeille. 

Ces deux fichiers png sont au format 128 x 128 px. Faites-moi savoir si vous préférez une version 512 x 512 px. 

:style:


----------



## greggorynque (27 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Réalisée d'après la célèbre boîte de conserve _Campbell Soup_ immortalisée par *Andy Warhol*, voici ma contribution pour la customisation de votre corbeille.
> 
> Ces deux fichiers png sont au format 128 x 128 px. Faites-moi savoir si vous préférez une version 512 x 512 px.
> 
> :style:



Made in china les boites ??    


Bon bon bon je sors ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Réalisée d'après la célèbre boîte de conserve _Campbell Soup_ immortalisée par *Andy Warhol*, voici ma contribution pour la customisation de votre corbeille.
> 
> Ces deux fichiers png sont au format 128 x 128 px. Faites-moi savoir si vous préférez une version 512 x 512 px.
> 
> :style:



Sympa  
Mais une version 512 serais la bienvenue


----------



## greggorynque (27 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Sympa
> Mais une version 512 serais la bienvenue



ouaip avec le PSD, cela permettrais de rajouter des legendes persos (genre des icones d'appli)


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Sympa
> Mais une version 512 serais la bienvenue






Là voilà ! 

Si vous avez besoin d'autre chose


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2008)

Avec une moyenne d'environ 7 téléchargements par jour depuis sa mise en rayon (cf. pièce jointe) toujours aucun retour client !?

Est-ce normal ?


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

moi je ne l'ai pas téléchargé, mais merci  (par contre je ne dit toujours pas non à un PSD)


----------



## OuiOui (3 Juin 2008)

@aCLR 
Bonsoir, j'ai télechargé "la boite de soupe campbell" que tu à réalisé c'est du très bon boulot, je tenais à te remercier ainsi que M.Warhol biensur. 

Edit : Oups mauvais sujet pour le desk =)


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

C'est gentil mais tu t'es trompé de sujet pour poster ton desk 

Ici c'est le thread des créations  !


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2008)

J'ai créé une icone rapidement pour une demande sur mactheme

je l'ai redessinné sous illustrator.

Le premier est parfaitement fidèle a l'original, le second, est une variante un poil plus pastel


----------



## link.javaux (11 Juin 2008)

rock'n roll !


----------



## Tequilaforce (11 Juin 2008)

*La customisation d'un système d'exploitation selon moi*.

Mais tout d'abord parlons de Windows (aaaargh mais que fait il ce fils de satan). La photocopieuse de Microsoft n'a pas très bien fonctionné ses dernières années, le résultat : Windows® Vista

Une copie nest jamais égale à loriginal, alors je me suis dis (comme ça), pensons au futur Windows Seven (2030) et travaillons sur une base de copie de OS X® Leopard tout en conservant l'interface de Windows®. Sachant que la base de Windows® (95) c'est du NeXT STEP®, je suis donc parti sur un mixage de tout ça.

Photoshop CS3 only pour le design des menus, fenêtres, logo, windows Bar, etc...
Seul l'image pour le fond d'écran et les icones sont venus compléter le tout.





Windows Seven Interface Mixed​

Mais que vient foutre un "Windows Customisation" ici ? Avant de passé sur Leopard, il existait un logiciel génial pour customiser son OS (*Shapeshifter*). Si un jour il revient sur Leopard ou qu'un autre programme voit le jour, mon "Windows Seven" sera la base d'un futur Kit d'interface customisé pour OS X (tout en conservant l'esprit Mac OS X evidement).

Le fichier .PSD = 214Mo


Et si jamais le super fond d'écran (le meilleur de tout les temps) vous interesse, c'est *ici* "_JourneyMan Die_" par JoeJesus (un excellent travail).


..


----------



## oohTONY (11 Juin 2008)

Tequilaforce a dit:


> *
> Mais que vient foutre un "Windows Customisation" ici ?
> ..*


*

On se le demande puisqu'ici c'est pour proposer ses CREATIONS et non ses screenshot =D*


----------



## Tequilaforce (11 Juin 2008)

Ce "ScreenShot" EST une création.


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2008)

Tequilaforce a dit:


> Ce "ScreenShot" EST une création.



oui enfin si tu pouvais le poster en lien plutôt qu'en énorme, cela serais plus agréable et ne déformerais pas l'écran de tout le monde ...

sinon je n'aime pas trop le design mais j'aime bien le boulot.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> J'ai créé une icone rapidement pour une demande sur mactheme
> 
> je l'ai redessinné sous illustrator.
> 
> Le premier est parfaitement fidèle a l'original, le second, est une variante un poil plus pastel



Parfait pour SixtyForce .


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> J'ai créé une icone rapidement pour une demande sur mactheme
> 
> je l'ai redessinné sous illustrator.
> 
> Le premier est parfaitement fidèle a l'original, le second, est une variante un poil plus pastel



N'aurais dit ombré !


----------



## greggorynque (12 Juin 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Parfait pour SixtyForce .



il marche bien chez toi sixtyforce ? car je suis scandalisé que le devellopeur fasse PAYER ! un emulateur qui m'a l'air très très très moyen ... (quand j'avais bootcamp sur mon mac,  tous les jeu N64 passaient sans soucis)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

Je peux pas me plaindre.


----------



## greggorynque (12 Juin 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je peux pas me plaindre.



tu as une icone sympa en plus maintenant


----------



## tweek (17 Juin 2008)

Telecharger


Towering Infernos + Aurora mods.
©Nasa.
©Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

Bravo  !


----------



## CERDAN (17 Juin 2008)

Sympa, tu peux faire des variantes de couleurs ?


----------



## Caitlin (17 Juin 2008)

Voilà, 

Pour ceux qui suivent le fil du forum customization j'avais demandé il n'y a pas si longtemps un ptit coup de main pour la modification d'icone via GIMP ... 

Je ne parlerais pas de création puisque les icones ne sont pas de moi mais plutot de réalisation puisque je n'ai fait qu'appliquer un calque  c'est une première étape 
Alors voici le premier réultat 






A vous de juger :rose:


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2008)

Une modification de ton lien permettrait de la voir en plus grand, car la taille reste inchangée sur imageshack !?


----------



## Caitlin (17 Juin 2008)

Oups ..... désolum .... 

Et je peux faire commet stp ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2008)

Si ton image est une capture partielle d'écran tu l'envoies sur imageshack, en prenant soin de tout décocher afin que la taille reste inchangée, et une fois téléchargée tu copies le lien du bas (_direct link to image_ de mémoire). Ensuite c'est que tu a fais tout à l'heure, tu le colles entre balises .

Ou alors tu joins un fichier image dans ton message depuis les options situées en dessous de la fenêtre de saisie du message de macgénération. Ainsi, tu pourras savoir combien de fois ton image a été vue (via pièces jointes dans ton tableau de bord).

;)


----------



## Caitlin (17 Juin 2008)

Deuxième tentative






et Merci aCLR


----------



## wath68 (17 Juin 2008)

Joliiiiiiiiii


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2008)

Et bien voilà qui est mieux. 

Ça a de la gueule.

Tu te lances quand dans une créa complète ?


----------



## Caitlin (17 Juin 2008)

Et c'est grace a toi Wath68 

Disons que je vais attendre de me faire un peu la main avant de vraiment créer tout un set par moi même ... mais c'est le but


----------



## tweek (17 Juin 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Sympa, tu peux faire des variantes de couleurs ?



Nah.. T'as pas ete sage.


----------



## CERDAN (18 Juin 2008)

:mouais:....:rose:...:rateau:


----------



## vampire1976 (24 Juin 2008)

Ma première icone :


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Beau boulot .


----------



## Iconoclaste (25 Juin 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Ma première icone :



J'avoue que cette icone est sensas  mais comment on fait pour la dl ???


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Juin 2008)

Désolé j'avais oublié de mettre le download ^^°






Download ici : http://alkyss2.free.fr/IronCube icone.zip


----------



## ZB_69 (26 Juin 2008)

un dock que je trouve très joli et vraiment très classe : http://intemperie.deviantart.com/art/LGance-3D-Leopard-Dock-86811428

mais malheureusement les indicateurs ne sont pas très lisibles... 

j'ai donc apporté une petite modification :





à télécharger ici : http://zb69.free.fr/LGance Leopard.icontainer

en format CandyBar.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Bravo .


----------



## greggorynque (27 Juin 2008)

très zouli !


----------



## CERDAN (27 Juin 2008)

C'est design..... lol


----------



## tweek (4 Juillet 2008)

Format iPhone inclus.


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Juillet 2008)

C'est une sorte de création mais c'est bien de la custo matérielle ^^ 

Mon iMac 24" blanc (avant les alu) costomisé en imac Alu, bon c'est pas la même puissance mais je reste satisfait du résultat ^^


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

****** Apparté ******

C'est la deuxième ou troisième fois de la semaine que je vois une "réalisation hardware tournant autour du mac" que ce soit pour le customiser ou créer un petit truc utile.

Pourquoi alors ne pas créer un fils, style: "Vos créations matérielles"

Désolé pour l'apparté et/ou si je dis des choses stupides.

Bon week-end à tous.

Ps: Très frais tes walls Tweek


----------



## giga64 (5 Juillet 2008)

Entièrement d'accord ! Cela permettrai de faire la part des choses...

En espérant que ta suggestion sera étudiée par la modération de MacG


----------



## Bazinga (5 Juillet 2008)

Je corrobore antoine et je plussoie même cette initiative...

Je suis plus bricoleur que genie du clavier et c est le genre de creations qui pourraient interesser!


----------



## Taz33 (5 Juillet 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Désolé j'avais oublié de mettre le download ^^°
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super beau !! Mille merci ! 
Et à quand la suite ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> ****** Apparté ******



Je n'ai rien contre la création de ce fil. 
A l'avenir, merci de poster vos modifications hardware dans un nouveau sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Je n'ai rien contre la création de ce fil.
> A l'avenir, merci de poster vos modifications hardware dans un nouveau sujet.



Oki Tumb.
J'ai crée le fil ici.
Peux-tu, si c'est possible, transférez le ou les posts qui pourraient être intégrés à ce fil.
Merci d'avance .


----------



## vampire1976 (10 Juillet 2008)

Taz33 a dit:


> Super beau !! Mille merci !
> Et à quand la suite ?



Merci beaucoup ^^ bien je vais voir j'ai quelques idées ... ^^ je les mettrais de toutes manières ici dès que c'est fais...


----------



## PawBroon (14 Juillet 2008)

Ici donc :
http://adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=5815
Ce n'est pas grand chose.
Pas une création en tout cas, David Lanham est l'auteur de tous les composants de cet Xtra.
Simplement pour aller avec mon Dock très Somatic, il me fallait un peu de personnalisation.

Voilà, comme je préfère les différents états que j'ai réalisé, notamment celui où on se fait traiter de _branl*ur_ quand on est _AWAY_, je les ai postés histoire de partager.
En espérant que ce simple HackJob trouve grâce à vos yeux.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2008)

Il avale VLC .


----------



## supatofa (18 Juillet 2008)

hello

ya du très bon boulot ici 

une petite contribution en passant


----------



## tweek (11 Août 2008)

Fly to the galaxy and enjoy!


----------



## greggorynque (11 Août 2008)

joliiii, j'aime beaucoup !

cependant dommage pour la bande noire en bas (c'est fait exprès ?)

sinon fera tu des variantes de couleur dont une verte et jaune dan les ton du fond time machine ?


----------



## tweek (11 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> sinon fera tu des variantes de couleur dont une verte et jaune dan les ton du fond time machine ?



neh.. c'est moche en jaune..


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

C'est trop sombre pour moi mais c'est quand même beau.


----------



## greggorynque (12 Août 2008)

tweek a dit:


> neh.. c'est moche en jaune..



gnagnagna moi c'est le violet dont je sature


----------



## tweek (13 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> gnagnagna moi c'est le violet dont je sature



T'aimes po le violet mon roubidou? Ben 'faut pas dire "joliiii" dans ce cas hmm ? awww... :love:


----------



## ZB_69 (22 Août 2008)

coucou tout le monde,

mes premières armes dans le moding à la sauce HUD ! :rateau:

je me suis attaqué à Winclone, un logiciel qui comme son nom l'indique sert à cloner sa partition Boot Camp. comme je trouvais le logiciel assez moche, mais fonctionnel, j'ai récupéré la suite Xcode pour bricoler un peu tout ça.

avant :





après :





bon c'est pas encore fini, mais c'est assez sympa à faire.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

un peu de respect Corentin, ZB_69 a la gentillesse de participer ne lui sapes pas le moral d'entrée. Toi qui souhaites modérer, tu devrais réaliser le manque de tact dans tes réactions.


----------



## ZB_69 (23 Août 2008)

oui et après ? où c'est que j'ai marqué que j'étais le seul à savoir le faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

un peu de respect Corentin


----------



## ZB_69 (23 Août 2008)

mouais... débile comme réaction.

pour ton information, je me suis pas contenté de juste cocher une case comme tu dis. non j'ai changé d'autres choses aussi, mais bon.

le but ici n'est pas de faire un truc ultra compliqué pour faire bien, non juste un truc un peu mieux, point barre.

enfin bref, je laisse tomber.


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2008)

Moddes les tabs controls, la menu-pop-up bar et la barre de progres (vire l'aqua) et remplace par des elements HUD, la tu auras une vraie et belle mod de l'appli. 


Pour le moment c'est moche, parce que tu melanges les controles aqua d'une fenetre reguliere avec le mode HUD.


----------



## Wolfmac (24 Août 2008)

bein moi qui n'y connait rien en modification d'appli si c'est bien de ça que l'on parle, je trouve ça chouette en totu cas c'est beaucoup mieux que l'original,


----------



## greggorynque (25 Août 2008)

ZB_69 a dit:


> oui et après ? où c'est que j'ai marqué que j'étais le seul à savoir le faire ?


Salut !

écoute moi je ne sais pas le faire ca te rassure ? ? ? (pourtant je sais faire des choses dont tu n'a pas idée)

Maintenant si Corentin te dit qu'il trouve cela simple, ne le prend pas mal, c'est que c'est le cas ... C'est un membre actif et activement serviable qui malgré l'extrême concision de ses posts (et de ses desks  ) n'hésitera pas à t'aider pour peu que tu fasse preuve d'humilité...

Bref il fait peur mais ne mort pas


----------



## Maximouse (26 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> écoute moi je ne sais pas le faire ca te rassure ? ? ? (pourtant je sais faire des choses dont tu n'a pas idée)
> 
> ...



Je ne peux qu'approuver ce post


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Je ne peux qu'approuver ce post



Trouvez-moi quelqu'un qui ne serait pas d'accord avec l'opinion de greggorynque sur C0rentin







 que je le jette aux lions.:casse:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2008)

Oui puis un peu de respect, tous les goûts sont dans la nature et l'essentiel c'est de participer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2008)

Retour au sujet, merci.


----------



## tweek (26 Août 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Retour au sujet, merci.
> 
> wall



'reconnais ton style la :love:

La font du preview est classe, tu as le nom? Thanks


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2008)

Merci Flo c'est Baskerville. Je pensais à ta crown victoria, c'est elle qui m'a inspiré


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2008)

C'est très classe bravo Tumb !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2008)

Tumb, tu reviens au sujet d'une bien belle manière...
Vraiment très classe


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2008)

C'est tout simplement magnifique.

Adopté.


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Je pensais à ta crown victoria, c'est elle qui m'a inspiré



OMG, tu sais qu'il m'a fallu trois fois avant de lire crown glory au lieu de victoria  :rateau:

Ossom! merci pour la font!


----------



## lanceloth (31 Août 2008)

ZB_69 a dit:


> coucou tout le monde,
> 
> mes premières armes dans le moding à la sauce HUD ! :rateau:
> 
> ...


C'est trop bien fait. La couleur est magnifique !


----------



## CERDAN (31 Août 2008)

La couleur vient du fond d'écran du bureau en transparence .


----------



## lanceloth (31 Août 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> La couleur vient du fond d'écran du bureau en transparence .



Ah, ah oui, hé hé  je ne l'avais pas remarqué :rateau:


----------



## Bazinga (31 Août 2008)

Salut a tous, voici ma derniere création, un calendrier qui commencerait a la date du jour et mettrait dans les petites cases des mémos, rendez vous, etc pour les semaines suivantes!






J avais deja posté cela dans le forum de developpement mais n'ai eu aucun retour, je voulais savoir si ca vaut la peine que je continue..

( ici, il ne me reste plus qu a inserer les memos dans les cases et refaire toute l apparence pour la soigner un peu car pour le moment, j ai un peu triché avec les memos, ils sont la en statique!)

Je desespere de n avoir aucun retour ( je prefere un "ca sert a rien ton truc, c'est a chier") plutot qu'un grand blanc.


----------



## greggorynque (1 Septembre 2008)

moi j'aime bcp et cela me serais bien plus utile qu'un ical par exemple !


----------



## lanceloth (1 Septembre 2008)

Oui, c'est trés joli !


----------



## OuiOui (1 Septembre 2008)

@profete162  c'est pas mal  , mais j'utilise pas beaucoup iCal de mon côté donc je pense que ta création ne ME sera pas beaucoup plus utile... 
En tous cas continu je suis sur que ça sera utile à d'autres.


----------



## tweek (1 Septembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Salut a tous, voici ma derniere création, un calendrier qui commencerait a la date du jour et mettrait dans les petites cases des mémos, rendez vous, etc pour les semaines suivantes!
> 
> 
> J avais deja posté cela dans le forum de developpement mais n'ai eu aucun retour, je voulais savoir si ca vaut la peine que je continue..
> ...





Hey, l'UI cest quoi? un Head-up?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Hey, l'UI cest quoi? un Head-up?



On est sur un forum Français Flo, essaies d'utiliser les termes appropriés, je ne sais même pas ce que c'est un head-up. Merci.


----------



## tweek (2 Septembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> On est sur un forum Français Flo, essaies d'utiliser les termes appropriés, je ne sais même pas ce que c'est un head-up. Merci.




head-up display, HUD. 

Francais, ouais,  je peux pas faire mieux. "affichage a tete haute"?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

Spa faux  mais un HUD on aurait compris .


----------



## Bazinga (2 Septembre 2008)

tweek a dit:


> head-up display, HUD.
> 
> Francais, ouais,  je peux pas faire mieux. "affichage a tete haute"?



Heuuu en fait, c'est juste un widget yahoo dont on peut à l'envie changer la transparence.
Il peut se superposer au bureau et aux icones sans soucis et laisser ce que l'on veut derriere, voire meme n afficher que les date et le quadrillage pour qu il soit completement transparent!

J'aurais juste besoin d'aide de gens qui connaissent JavaScript pour fignoler les derniers détails! Il y a encore pas mal de boulot.

Franchement, n hesitez pas a me contacter pour le tester et me dire ce que vous en pensez!


----------



## tweek (2 Septembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Heuuu en fait, c'est juste un widget yahoo dont on peut à l'envie changer la transparence.
> Il peut se superposer au bureau et aux icones sans soucis et laisser ce que l'on veut derriere, voire meme n afficher que les date et le quadrillage pour qu il soit completement transparent!
> 
> J'aurais juste besoin d'aide de gens qui connaissent JavaScript pour fignoler les derniers détails! Il y a encore pas mal de boulot.
> ...



oh ok, c'est plus clair 

Pour suggestion, je conseillerai peut-etre de changer la police? American Typewriter ca colle pas je trouve. La font par defaut de OS X pour une meilleure integration? (Lucida Grande) ou Helvetica, quelquechose de clean 

JS tu peux demander dans le forum de development web.


----------



## Bazinga (3 Septembre 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Pour suggestion, je conseillerai peut-etre de changer la police?



Comme je l'ai dit dans les potsts précédents, je m'occupe d'abord des fonctionnalités puis ENSUITE je m'occupe de l'apparence ( car si il me vient a l'idée de changer telle ou telle colonne, de rajouter une fonctionalité, je n'ai pas envie d'avoir passé mon temps a calculer les positions de chaque objet, la taille, la police, etc.. pour tout changer apres!)

Mais merci du conseil, je regarderai a cela quand je verrai la fin du widget ( ce qui est encore loin)


----------



## tweek (6 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

Pas mal du tout .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Septembre 2008)

Très joli, bravo :style:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

Très chouette tweek!!
Belle icône pouvant servire à plusieurs choses..


----------



## CERDAN (6 Septembre 2008)

Beau travail, ça mérite une remarque ! .


----------



## Bazinga (22 Septembre 2008)

Pour ceux qui sont interesses par le calendrier dont je parle plus haut et qui connaissent juste un peu le JS, j'ai demandé un peu d'aide dans la partie developpement!

lien megaupload du widget!

Il me reste a mettre un retour a la ligne apres la date ( pour l instant, le memo se colle juste a coté.. pas cool)

( vous devrez certainement choisir le theme darkglass des le debut pour qu il ressemble a quelquechose)


*Je sais que les dates sont foireuses et que l'apparence est pourrie *, pas besoin de me le rappeler!

Tout ce que je tiens a faire est vous montrer le but final et tenter d'attirer un peu d'aide!

Car je me sens seull.... tres seul.... tres tres seul...


----------



## JustMeJulien (23 Septembre 2008)

Un petit fond d'écran perso d'espagne (phare avec ciel dégradé et mer teintée verte): 
http://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0686tz8.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

J'aime bien .


----------



## dmo95 (23 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, voilà je souhaiterais modifier les icones d'un type de fichier. Typiquement changer tous les icones des .zip ou des .mp3 ! 

voir ici et je ne vois pas le rapport avec les expositions des créations.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2008)

Playing 4 the City
_Projet minimalistic regroupant 26 Wallpapers widescreens dédiés à l'environnement urbain._


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Playing 4 the City
> _Projet minimalistic regroupant 26 Wallpapers widescreens dédiés à l'environnement urbain._



Et c'est toi qui a lancé le projet et créé les walls ou c'est une équipe?

Sinon, c'est vraiment énorme comme pack 

Certains walls sont juste terribles (notamment les n/b ).

Respect.


----------



## wath68 (23 Octobre 2008)

c'est vraiment splendide ! Bravo.

:rose: mon chouchou : *le number 14*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et c'est toi qui a lancé le projet et créé les walls ou c'est une équipe?



Merci à tous les 2 pour vos commentaires 
Oui c'est moi ainsi que pour le site, mais certaines images proviennent de stock et ont été modifiées par la suite dans Photoshop


----------



## tweek (1 Novembre 2008)




----------



## CERDAN (1 Novembre 2008)

Magnifique; de toute beauté !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2008)

C'est vrai .


----------



## Mister O. (9 Novembre 2008)

Voilà un icône de dossier que j'ai fait avec photoshop :


http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=L9RCHXTV


----------



## BS0D (9 Novembre 2008)

Mister O. a dit:


> Voilà un icône de dossier que j'ai fait avec photoshop :
> 
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=L9RCHXTV


 
tu aurais pu la mettre en fichier joint dans ton post, c'est quand meme chiant d'aller télécharger un truc pour le voir


----------



## Mister O. (9 Novembre 2008)

Oui volontiers mais étant nouveau j'avais pas vu qu'on pouvait le faire 

Alors voilà, si ça marche...


Mais je crois qu'il la compresse en jpg...


----------



## un gens (11 Novembre 2008)

Un petit fond d'écran fait par mes soins ...


----------



## CERDAN (11 Novembre 2008)

Jolie la photo :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Novembre 2008)

Une série d'icônes faite par mes blanches mains :




(cliquer sur l'image pour télécharger)

Fait sur mesure pour les fonds d'écran sombres


----------



## BS0D (12 Novembre 2008)

Moi je vous prête mon dernier wallpaper: 






Pour le télécharger, *c'est là* ...


----------



## wath68 (12 Novembre 2008)

Y'a des fans de fonds d'écran sombres ici ? 

Très jolis les globes, et ... :rose: honte à moi, je n'avais jamais remarqué sur tes captures que c'étaient des globes terrestres.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2008)

C'est juste une recoloration des icônes Snow.E2 non ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Novembre 2008)

Non, je les ai faites à partir de l'icône de Leo pour les sites :




Click for full size

Dans les Snow.E2, c'est l'Afrique qu'on voit le mieux (enfin il me semble), alors qu'ici ce sont les deux Amériques 

Ceci dit, quelqu'un a sûrement eu l'idée avant moi !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

Ok c'est très joli quand même .


----------



## plo0m (18 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

Classe et minimaliste.


----------



## CERDAN (19 Novembre 2008)

Tu te crois dans les galeries de  switch ?? !!


----------



## tweek (20 Novembre 2008)

J'aime bien 

Seulement, 900x536 ca n'existe pas...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (3 Décembre 2008)

J'ai fait un petit pack de six icônes pour Photoshop :






Petit à petit, je me lance :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (4 Décembre 2008)

WOWWWW la classe. Trop beau


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

Beau boulot .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Décembre 2008)

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Décembre 2008)

C'est rien du tout, mais j'ai enfin pris mon c*l à deux mains pour faire une preview digne de ce nom pour mes petits globes :


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

Ça fait plus classe !


----------



## Bazinga (11 Décembre 2008)

Salut

J ai cree un widget calendrier/memo et aimerait vos avis la dessus:

voir ce fil: http://forums.macg.co/developpement-sur-mac/votre-avis-sur-ma-creation-besoin-de-conseils-245286.html


----------



## Bazinga (11 Décembre 2008)

Pour info et peut etre pour que vous vous rendiez compte avant d installer yahoo widget, un petit screen pour illuster le principe de fonctionnement:


----------



## tweek (11 Décembre 2008)

C'est normal sur la fenetre du memo en bas a droite et a gauche les coupures?


Sinon, les boutons sur cette meme fenetre sont superposes et moches, le calendrier n'est pas tres joli non plus, le mois et les fleches de directions sont plates et pas adaptees.

Les cases des jours sont grosses et la selection d'un jour en bleu ne prends pas tout le rectangle, no sense.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

Mémo : engager un graphiste .


----------



## plo0m (11 Décembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mémo : engager un graphiste .


 Cruel, but true


----------



## CERDAN (12 Décembre 2008)

Sure .


----------



## tweek (12 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Cruel, but true



Oui, bon 'faudrai pas qu'il le prene mal profete, mais il risque de s'en prendre plein la goule si il n'ameliore pas le design.

Les mac users sont habitues a de tres hauts standards en matiere de design d'interface utilisateur et il se peut que certains d'entre eux te le fassent savoir a la maniere dure. 

(Relax Corentin  ) -> Bon bref, il a dit tout haut ce que je pensais tout bas


----------



## plo0m (14 Décembre 2008)

J'ai uploadé les versions 1920x1200 de quatre de mes tofs, si jamais ça peut en intéresser certains 

*Oxygène*
*Crocks*
*Surf contest*
*Ficus*


----------



## pierre-auvergne (15 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> C'est rien du tout, mais j'ai enfin pris mon c*l à deux mains pour faire une preview digne de ce nom pour mes petits globes :



ouais ! continue !


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
je suis à la recherche d'un icône de dossier vidéo, identique à celle sur la droite de mon dock (pour remplacer la ronde). Vous sauriez où je peux trouver cela ? Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (17 Décembre 2008)

JOYEUX NOËL


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Décembre 2008)

Merci Pére Noël


----------



## tweek (21 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> JOYEUX NOËL




?????


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

Merry Christmas si tu as perdu ton français.


----------



## oohTONY (21 Décembre 2008)




----------



## -oldmac- (21 Décembre 2008)

Ma première création officielle sur le thème de ... Apple et du Mac (mon premier wallpaper que je poste ici)

Dite-moi ce que vous en pensez !

OLDMAC

PS : Avant les remarques ... Je suis ni graphiste, ni designer mais je suis fier du résultat


----------



## tweek (22 Décembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merry Christmas si tu as perdu ton français.



non je pige pas si c'est des sets qu'il a modde ou un truc comme ca...


----------



## wath68 (22 Décembre 2008)

Non non, du tout, j'ai juste répondu au message précédent.



jcfsw a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> je suis à la recherche d'un icône de dossier vidéo, identique à celle sur la droite de mon dock (pour remplacer la ronde). Vous sauriez où je peux trouver cela ? Merci d'avance



C'est vrai que ce n'est pas le bon topic pour ça, mais la question a été posé ici, donc voilà


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Décembre 2008)

Série d'icônes :




L'image mène vers DA et ce lien vers la preview grand format

J'ai préféré n'utiliser qu'une seule lettre pour chaque application, et pour différencier les "homonymes", j'ai placé le logo de la compagnie en fond - sauf pour les applications natives qui ont le privilège de la simplicité.


----------



## plo0m (28 Décembre 2008)

Je me suis dit que certaines pourraient vous intéresser, en guise de fond d'écran. Si oui, demandez moi la haute def


----------



## CERDAN (29 Décembre 2008)

Photo sympa après petit concert .


----------



## CERDAN (30 Décembre 2008)

rePhoto sympa avant changement de voiture .

Pour les précédentes photos, demandez-moi les formats de vos écrans si jamais vous êtes intéressés .


----------



## Mac.77 (31 Décembre 2008)

pas mal les photos en noir et blanc


----------



## oohTONY (5 Janvier 2009)

​http://rob-1.fr/2008/12/265/

Un poster


----------



## plo0m (7 Janvier 2009)

Mac.77 a dit:


> pas mal les photos en noir et blanc



Merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Des vieux trucs


----------



## BS0D (20 Février 2009)

Un vieux dessin que j'avais fait et que j'avais transformé en wallapaper, mais je retrouve plus la version que j'avais retravaillée sous photoshop pour des noirs plus pétants, alors je vous le livre tel quel ...


----------



## BS0D (20 Février 2009)

Je viens de finir de localiser les HUDS pour mac. 
Ils sont trouvables en Français ici : http://b-s-0-d.deviantart.com/art/Mac-HUDS-en-Francais-113527461

un petit screen pour avoir une idée : 




​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Bravo beau boulot !


----------



## BS0D (20 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bravo beau boulot !


Merci 

Je prends les chèques, les CB, et si vous avez pas ça, je peux aussi me contenter d'un coup de boule!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Plus tard mais je paie pas pour quelque chose que j'aurai pu faire :rateau:.


----------



## Larme (20 Février 2009)

J'hésite à changer mes icones (qui sont classiques pour l'instant) à cause de mon nouveau fond d'écran :


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

Tu te trompes de sujet .


----------



## Larme (21 Février 2009)

Non, juste tromp de fichier...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Février 2009)

Fond d'écran "Libera Me" :






Et la musique qui va avec :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uIEajcJvs9w&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uIEajcJvs9w&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Verdi rulez :love:


----------



## wath68 (22 Février 2009)

C'est tout bonnement splendide


----------



## john_dewinter (19 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un saurait-il mettre ses photos en wallpaper? Je ne sais pas le faire avec une résolution assez bonne.

Merci.

Jonathan


----------



## john_dewinter (19 Mars 2009)

john_dewinter a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un saurait-il mettre ses photos en wallpaper? Je ne sais pas le faire avec une résolution assez bonne.
> 
> ...



J'ai juste téléchargé ses 2 photos avec google et cherché une photo de pomme...
http://www.brickswithoutclay.com/archives/2006/06/hi-engadget/


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Sur un fond blanc c'est assez facile .


----------



## john_dewinter (19 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sur un fond blanc c'est assez facile .



C'est vrai !


----------



## wath68 (21 Mars 2009)

Au cas ou, si quelqu'un est intéressé :
D'après le titre d'un roman de Philip K. Dick, _"Les androïdes rêvent-ils de moutons électriques ?"_

Do Androids Dream Of Electric Sheep (17 couleurs)
(voir ma signature pour une preview en grand)




http://www.partage-facile.com/74GXJXOX31/dadoes.zip


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Magnifique mon p'tit Wath .


----------



## wath68 (22 Mars 2009)

*DIFFERENT APPLE*




*http://www.partage-facile.com/UJZNX2RWB4/different_apple.zip*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Bien ouej .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Mars 2009)

Mon petit dernier (que wath va sûrement trouver très féminin, comme l'autre fois  ) :





Je l'ai créé par hasard en voulant retoucher la photo (Photoshop rulèz ), et j'ai tout de suite aimé son aspect noir d'où émergent les formes petit à petit.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Moi je trouve cela très élégant, hop dans mon dossier !


----------



## wath68 (22 Mars 2009)

hein ? qui ? de quoi ? comment ? qu'est-ce que j'ai dis ? 


 c'est très joli. J'aime bien l'aspect "irréel".


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Mars 2009)

Merci à vous deux


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Mars 2009)

Et on continue la série avec les icônes Trilettres (j'ai pas trouvé mieux comme nom :rateau :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

C'est de toi ? Pas forcément original mais bien réalisé .


----------



## wath68 (23 Mars 2009)

Je trouve cette série géniale. Ça va très bien avec le dock en 2D.
Et l'icône trash


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Mars 2009)

Oui, c'est de moi. Ça ne casse pas les briques, mais c'est tout simple, et c'était ce que je voulais.


----------



## die_gzr (29 Mars 2009)

Je viens de créer un nouveau sujet pour poster les fonds d'écran que je mets en ligne sur mon blogfolio chaque mois, dont le dernier qui a été fait sur un Mac Book fraîchement acquis, et avec Gimp dans le cambouis duquel je mets les mains depuis une petite semaine seulement.
@ tout bientôt (^_^((((


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Chapeau bas .


----------



## die_gzr (30 Mars 2009)

Merci (^_^°


----------



## Ineilaur (1 Avril 2009)

savez-vous comment "bloquer" la position d'une icone dans le finder ? parce qu'à chaque redémarre les icones ne sont plus au meme endroits  SVP


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Ce n'est pas la bonne section mais je vais quand même te répondre.

&#63743; + J et tu mets ranger par nom et appliquer à toutes les fenêtres.


----------



## Ineilaur (2 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ce n'est pas la bonne section mais je vais quand même te répondre.
> 
> &#63743; + J et tu mets ranger par nom et appliquer à toutes les fenêtres.



merci


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Avril 2009)

Pour les quelques fans de mes petits globes, j'ai créé un nouveau set, plus printanier :


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Magnifique merci Marie  !


----------



## BS0D (12 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

On en fait quoi c'est pas un fond d'écran 

Tu veux pas en faire un avec cette image ?


----------



## BS0D (12 Avril 2009)

Je sais pas, ça peut être intégré à un thème / wallpaper ... z'en font ce qu'il veulent les gens, c'est quand même une "création"


----------



## Fìx (22 Avril 2009)

Pour ceux qui n'utiliseraient leur navigateur QUE pour Mac-Génération... 






Nan en fait j'avais commencé à créer cette icône pour me faire un raccourci dans le dock pour atteindre directement le forum (sur lequel j'passe tout mon temps en ce moment!:rose

Vu qu'elle est faite... j'la poste!^^


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Ouah pas mal du tout bravo à toi !


----------



## JustMeJulien (25 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, mon premier fond d'écran sous PixelMator. Pas forcément excellent mais bon je suis ouvert à toutes critiques  .




Sans le logo nike : http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/1511/nikebluenoexplosion.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

La version sans le logo Nike est vraiment excellente et propose une version avec une plus haute résolution, nous n'avons pas tous des résolutions si faibles .


----------



## JustMeJulien (25 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> La version sans le logo Nike est vraiment excellente et propose une version avec une plus haute résolution, nous n'avons pas tous des résolutions si faibles .



Voila :


----------



## die_gzr (1 Mai 2009)

Le 1er mai, c'est la fête du... muguet !

Pour l'occasion, voici un fond légèrement fleuri :





(Et ici la rubrique  où vous trouverez les fonds d'écran que je crée et publie chaque mois sur mon blog)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Joli et minimaliste mais même remarque que pour JustMeJulien, si tu pouvais nous donner un fond d'écran avec une plus haute résolution ce serait bien .


----------



## die_gzr (1 Mai 2009)

J'ai mis en ligne un fichier au format png, le résultat est plus fidèle.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Tu ne m'a pas compris je parlais de la résolution en pixel ...

Nous n'utilisons pas tous une résolution de 1280x800 .


----------



## die_gzr (2 Mai 2009)

Ah ok, cette résolution là! Et non, je n'ai que ce format; c'est un peu restrictif, mais j'ai fait le choix de ne pas trop me prendre la tête.


----------



## Fix_P (10 Mai 2009)

Et hop un petit sympa (enfin, à mon goût)


----------



## wath68 (10 Mai 2009)

800x536 ... c'est pour un iPhone ??


----------



## Fix_P (10 Mai 2009)

Fuck oups 
Ca a du se redimensionner tout seul sur Image Shack :'(

l'originale fait 3872x2592

Si ca interesse je mets un zip sur megaupload


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

C'est un peu le but , donc oui je suis intéressé.


----------



## Fix_P (10 Mai 2009)

Voila, j'ai réussi 

http://www.fileshost.com/download.php?id=6F19E75C1


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Mai 2009)

Nouveau fond d'écran pour le printemps :


----------



## wath68 (15 Mai 2009)

C'est vraiment splendide, bravo.
Le texte est de qui ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Mai 2009)

Merci 

Le texte est extrait du livret de _Werther_ de Massenet ; c'est sensé être un poème d'Ossian. Donc probablement il s'agit probablement d'une traduction française d'un des poèmes de James Macpherson par l'un des auteurs du livret (Édouard Blau et Paul Milliet).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2009)

Bravo pour ton travail !

Tu prévois quelque chose pour l'été  ?

Sinon pour ceux qui aiment les fleurs


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Mai 2009)

Nouveau fond d'écran pour la période des examens :


----------



## Becomeback (1 Juin 2009)

Un wall pour Iphone

Ma 1er pseudo-création sans aucune prétention.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Très sympa et très minimaliste, tu ne prévois pas une version pour un fond d'écran classique ?


----------



## die_gzr (2 Juin 2009)

Et zOu! *DES* fonds d'écran pour ce mois!
Il y en a 4 pour fêter celui de l'été, suffit de cliquer sur cet échantillon...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Bravo c'est magnifique .
Merci.


----------



## die_gzr (3 Juin 2009)

mais de rien


----------



## cachou8723 (5 Juin 2009)

*Histoire de participer à la gaieté de ce topic...*

_*...et par *__*ici*__* la haute def.*_​


----------



## CERDAN (6 Juin 2009)

Un petit ajout :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

C'est tellement magnifique que je ne dirais rien sur la taille de l'image 
Merci ça me rappelle les oeuvres d'Ether.


----------



## bou-cup (7 Juin 2009)

*Logo noir pour le WD drive manager* qui est normalement bleue :

http://img198.imageshack.us/i/wdlogoblue1.tif/

Pour le changer :
1) renommer le fichier .tif en .tiff (oui c'est important le second "f")

2) HS -> bibliothèque -> application support -> western digital -> wdrivemanager -> clic droit sur le fichier "WDDriveManagerStatusMenu" afficher le contenu du paquet.

3) Dans ce nouveau dossier content ->resources puis coller le nouveau fichier .tif (faire un backup de wdlogoblue1.tiff au cas où.

Et au passage *un logo gris pour Tweetie* (normalement violet) : 





Pour le changer : application -> clic droit sur l'appli tweetie -> afficher le contenu du paquet puis -> content -> resources -> coller le fichier Statut_ON.png après avoir fait un back up du fichier d'origine.

Et voilà, plus de couleurs génantes dans la barre de menu quand tout le reste est gris ou noir.


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2009)

Bonne idée


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2009)

Je l'aime la pomme &#63743;, seulement je lui préfère &#8984;. Alors je me suis amusé à détourner ce symbole technique pour écrire CMD. Plus graphique que lisible, ce wall ravira les amateurs de _Place of interest sign_ 







clic to download zip, png, 1680 x 1050 px, 1 Mo​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Pas mal du tout en plus c'est original, merci !


----------



## wath68 (28 Juin 2009)

Deux petits trucs vite fait, pour passer le temps, avec quelques images trouvées sur le interouaib :


----------



## Didjo (28 Juin 2009)

Magnifique ! J'aime beaucoup, à part la couleur du lettrage... Qu'as-tu utilisé pour la 3D ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2009)

Joli l'ami , respect !


----------



## wath68 (28 Juin 2009)

merci

Je n'ai absolument rien fait, à part coller/retoucher/gommer des images de ce style :






Sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Juin 2009)

Nouveau, inspiré par les dernières réalisations de wath, et le seul passage de Blade Runner que j'aime bien :


----------



## die_gzr (1 Juillet 2009)

Donc voilà manifestement deux fans, un de la série Fringe, et un autre de Blade Runner. Ce fil serait-il hanté de cinéphiles ? 
J'en suis une aussi mais je n'ai pas encore exploré cette piste d'inspiration. Pas encore...

Le tout dernier est plutôt, comment dire, "branché" musique et électronique. Enfin c'est l'idée.


----------



## MacFanatic (1 Juillet 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Nouveau, inspiré par les dernières réalisations de wath, et le seul passage de Blade Runner que j'aime bien :



Absolument magnifique ! :love:


----------



## str8 (8 Juillet 2009)

Une petite contribution en passant , n'hesitez pas à laisser vos impréssions bonne ou mauvaise 

Sinon, mon profil couleur est sRGB...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2009)

Sympa .


----------



## DeepDark (26 Juillet 2009)

C'est pas une _création_ à proprement parler.
C'est en fait une _simple_ photo du coucher de soleil, au dessus du lac, hier soir 

Mais ça pourrait plaire à certains aficionados du minimalisme (C0rentin  )

(et en plus c'est dans les tons de Léo)



Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est par ici que ça se passe 
(preview)



(disponible évidemment sans la bordure, aux bonnes dimensions si besoin est (j'en ai aucune idée...)
Et en largement plus grand (3396 × 2259 dans ma photothèque)
Donc si ça intéresse quelqu'un, qu'il se fasse entendre )



Edit : Available here


----------



## aCLR (26 Juillet 2009)

Ah ?
Parce que appuyer sur un déclencheur n'est pas un acte créatif ?!


En tout cas c'est un beau fond d'écran


----------



## DeepDark (26 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Ah ?
> Parce que appuyer sur un déclencheur n'est pas un acte créatif ?!
> 
> 
> En tout cas c'est un beau fond d'écran


Si, mais différent de tout ce qui précède 
D'où _l'italique_ 


Et merci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

Très sympa, vive le partage .


----------



## DeepDark (26 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très sympa, vive le partage .




Et hop 




Edit : Tient, un palindrome...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

Parfait merci !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Juillet 2009)

Après correction du bug empêchant le bon téléchargement des icônes (je m'étais fait dessus en essayant de mettre plusieurs fichiers dans la même déviation ), j'ai séparé les trois éditions du Rainbow Set :


----------



## wath68 (30 Juillet 2009)

J'adore la présentation


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Juillet 2009)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2009)

Sublime, bravo .


----------



## BS0D (2 Août 2009)

Good Stuff Marie, beau travail


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Août 2009)

Merci à vous


----------



## Céréal Killa (4 Août 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Après correction du bug empêchant le bon téléchargement des icônes (je m'étais fait dessus en essayant de mettre plusieurs fichiers dans la même déviation ), j'ai séparé les trois éditions du Rainbow Set :



Merci Marie


----------



## Spec (6 Septembre 2009)

...edit !!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

Mauvais endroit l'ami, poste plutôt par ici .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Octobre 2009)

Vallée d'Anisclo (Haut-Aragon) :


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2009)

Magnifique :love:.


----------



## Zyrkon (3 Novembre 2009)

http://toybox-plaza.deviantart.com/art/Heartless-Wallpapers-142125793


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2009)

Amazing  !


----------



## Zyrkon (3 Novembre 2009)

Merci. ^^


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Décembre 2009)

Pour les amateurs du Premier Âge :



​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Décembre 2009)

Allez hop, cette fois pour les fans de l'édition de 99 avec son titre argenté :love::


----------



## wath68 (29 Décembre 2009)

Génial, je prend, et les runes aussi.

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

Très joli en effet !


----------



## loading93 (22 Janvier 2010)

voila ma derniere crea realiser au lycée


----------



## Ralph_ (22 Janvier 2010)

hate d'avoir le mien


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Quel gâchis .


----------



## Ralph_ (23 Janvier 2010)

here it mine


----------



## loading93 (23 Janvier 2010)

jalou c0rentin  puis les gout et les couleur + c'est que de l'adhésif j'en est a profusion au lycée donc bon une envi de changement et op c'est changer 

coul Ralph_ t'aurais du me le dire j'aurait pu faire plus grand mais bon je suis content du résultat


----------



## Ralph_ (23 Janvier 2010)

perso c'est parfait  juste un peu la trouille de l'avoir collé un un poil de travers, mais c'est que ma maniaquerie qui le voit

merci à toi pour ta disponibilité


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

loading93 a dit:


> jalou c0rentin



Non pas du tout, je n'ai pas ton mauvais goût ...
Ni ton orthographe d'ailleurs.


----------



## wath68 (23 Janvier 2010)

Dans certains lycées, ils feraient mieux de fournir des BLEDS à la place de stickers.


----------



## Ralph_ (23 Janvier 2010)

euh les gars calm down:mouais:

ça semble plus a du chambrage qu'autre chose le "jaloux"

quant aux questions de gouts, ça ne se discute pas...

un peu étonné de votre réaction les gars


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Dans certains lycées, ils feraient mieux de fournir des BLEDS à la place de stickers.



Sympa pour moi .
Enfin , son truc et moche et son orthographe...


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Janvier 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Dans certains lycées, ils feraient mieux de fournir des BLEDS à la place de stickers.




Malheureusement de + en + de lycée.


Mais aussi,  je suis un peu étonné, comme Ralph, de la "sur-réaction" à ce tirage de langue de loading.


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2010)

loading93 a dit:


> c'est que de l'adhésif j'en est a profusion au lycée



Ça tombe bien que tu dises ça, je cherche un fond d'écran noir
T'aurais pas un bout d'adhésif pour mon ACD 20"






Trêve de plaisanterie, je ne suis pas sûr que la coque en aluminium fasse bon ménage avec la colle de l'adhésif dans le temps (chaleur, rétractation) Enfin bon, c'est toi qui vois


----------



## Pierre-Nico (4 Avril 2010)

bonjour à tous ! ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté dans ce forum 

aujourd'hui je vous présente ma dernière création. enfin plutôt petit mod ou encore montage.

en gros j'en avais assez des icônes (laides) de MPlayer pour les MKV. j'en avais aussi raz le bol de la très mauvais gestion des aperçus des MKV par Perian, donc j'ai "créé" ceci afin de les remplacer. je le partage si ça peut servir à quelqu'un 

preview + sub/preview




cliquer sur l'image pour télécharger (png)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Beau boulot :king:.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (4 Avril 2010)

message en doublon avec celui plus haut.

modification du bundle avec ajout du psd et du hd.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Il ne faut pas toujours des heures et des heures pour avoir un truc sympa .


----------



## link.javaux (6 Avril 2010)

pulp* fiction


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Pardon


----------



## wath68 (6 Avril 2010)

Y'a marqué "Pilp Fiction", sur la capture plus haut


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Ah ok .


----------



## Pierre-Nico (7 Avril 2010)

ba oui ! vous avez pas vue pilp fiction ?  c'est le 2 en fait... pardon...


----------



## Ralph_ (9 Avril 2010)

C'est très sympa à toi de partager ce joli boulot

malheureusement je n'arrive pas a changer l'icone pour tout les mkv et tout les srt d'un seul coup

possible d'expliquer?

merci par avance


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Tu dois le placer dans le dossier Ressources de l'Application.


----------



## Ralph_ (12 Avril 2010)

ah ok merci, je vais de ce pas faire ça
et pour les .srt?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

Je n'ai pas bien compris ce que tu voulais dire par là ?

Si c'est pour en télécharger c'est assez facile ...


----------



## Ralph_ (12 Avril 2010)

pour que tout les srt reprennent le même icone


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Il n'y a pas un icône pour les .srt ? Tu pourrais la remplacer par le Sub.


----------



## Calderan (4 Mai 2010)

nouvelle série d'icônes bientôt sur mon desktop (dès que j'ai fini de créer celles que j'ai besoin)


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Mai 2010)

Pas mal du tout, t'as un lien avec un .psd ou autre ?


----------



## Calderan (4 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Pas mal du tout, t'as un lien avec un .psd ou autre ?


voilà le lien : www.cc-concept.be/img/@model.psd


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

C'est assez original.


----------



## BS0D (23 Mai 2010)

Une petite icône de dossier que j'ai faite cet après midi : 







Téléchargeable là


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)

:love:, tu devrais faire un set .


----------



## BS0D (23 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> :love:, tu devrais faire un set .



Tu sais C0rentin j'y songe, parce que j'avoue que je l'aime vraiment bien cette icône !

Cela dit est-ce que ça intéresse quelqu'un ici au moins ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> :love:, tu devrais faire un set .



+1 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)

BS0D a dit:


> Tu sais C0rentin j'y songe, parce que j'avoue que je l'aime vraiment bien cette icône !
> 
> Cela dit est-ce que ça intéresse quelqu'un ici au moins ?



Ben moi déjà .


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ben moi déjà .


 Et moi.


----------



## Î©mega (5 Juillet 2010)

Hey tout le peuple, ça fait un moment que j'ai plus montré signe de vie, entre temps mes parents ont acheté l'iMac 21". :love:

Et depuis un moment je bidouille sur photoshop et cet aprèm j'ai fais ceci :


http://s2.noelshack.com/uploads/images/5754243598092_20252127344724_sanstitre1.png

Alors oui il y a une planète, c'est du vu et revu mais bon j'adore l'espace et tout ça.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2010)

Noelshack le site de neuneux ...

Sympa le fond d'écran sinon sauf qu'il fait beaucoup penser à un tuto.


----------



## Î©mega (6 Juillet 2010)

Oui grandement inspiré d'un tuto, pour les techniques.


----------



## Fìx (21 Septembre 2010)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'me suis refait les icônes Dropbox de la barre de menu dans les tons blancs (mieux pour les barres de menu noires!  ) :
























(.zip ci-joint)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Merci .


----------



## maiwen (17 Octobre 2010)

Je me suis dit que ma dernière photo ferai peut-être un bon fond d'écran, j'ai essayé, ça me plait plutôt bien alors je partage


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)

Très joli !


----------



## wath68 (18 Octobre 2010)

Yeah, splendide.
Dommage, ce n'est pas ma résolution.


----------



## maiwen (18 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Yeah, splendide.
> Dommage, ce n'est pas ma résolution.



c'est quoi ta résolution ?  

merci à vous deux


----------



## wath68 (18 Octobre 2010)

1680 x 1050 :rose:


----------



## maiwen (18 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> 1680 x 1050 :rose:



huhu, je vais voir ce que je peux faire  pas sûr que ça rende aussi bien mais je vais voir


----------



## wath68 (18 Octobre 2010)

Tip-top-nickel-chrome 
Que la force soit avec toi !

J'aime vraiment beaucoup ce genre de photos, dans les teintes un peu verdâtres.
Je n'ai pas encore réussi à reproduire le même effet, mais j'y travaille.

Edit : je préfère cette version à l'originale que je viens de voir dans Portfolio. C'est plus mystérieux.


----------



## maiwen (18 Octobre 2010)

voilà  Ca rend pareil finalement  

Kind of Light by maiwendil 

edit : ah oui, différent traitement pour l'originale, mais je me disais que pour un fond d'écran c'était bien mieux le noir et blanc.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)

Tu l'aurais en Full HD pour mon iMac please ? 

Merci par avance !


----------



## maiwen (18 Octobre 2010)

quel succès  mais comment font ces pauvres gens qui postent sur interfacelift avec toutes ces résolutions 

là va falloir que je me renseigne ... c'est quoi full HD ?


----------



## wath68 (18 Octobre 2010)

:love: woohoo la classe. Merciiiiiiiiii


----------



## arno1x (18 Octobre 2010)

très beau, très réussi maiwen, bravo
amitié
arno


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)

maiwen a dit:


> quel succès  mais comment font ces pauvres gens qui postent sur interfacelift avec toutes ces résolutions
> 
> là va falloir que je me renseigne ... c'est quoi full HD ?



1920x1080 pixels .


----------



## maiwen (18 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> 1920x1080 pixels .



voilà  j'ai rajouté le full HD dans le zip.

http://maiwendil.deviantart.com/art/Kind-of-Light-183008199


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2010)

Merci very beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour la version HD !


----------



## maiwen (20 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci pour la version HD !



je vous en prie 
maintenant je sais quelles résolutions faire si jamais je fais un autre fond d'écran


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2010)

Bah en fait , le top , c'est de conjuguer toutes les résolutions possibles en 16/9è et 16/10 .







.


----------



## Scalounet (20 Octobre 2010)

bah ! 

en même temps, avec la fonction "ajuster a la dimension de l'écran", a moins d'avoir une def vraiment inférieure a son écran, le fait d'avoir une def supérieure, ça n'est pas vraiment préjudiciable !


----------



## maiwen (20 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah en fait , le top , c'est de conjuguer toutes les résolutions possibles en 16/9è et 16/10 .



ouais .... faudrait voir à pas pousser méwèn dans les orties non plus hein 

comme l'a dit scalounet en plus ... je préfère faire plus grand, ça s'adapte. C'est plus lourd mais bon ... FLUTE !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2010)

Flute de zut .


----------



## DamienLT (5 Février 2011)

J'apporte ma petite contribution, bon c'est ma première création donc j'espère que vous serez indulgent ^^.

Il y a 31 icônes au total, je les ai réalisé avec Art Text (fabuleux quand on y connait rien) et certaines icônes, qui proviennent de DeviantArt, ont été utilisées pour créer certaines parties.

Le pack est composé de :
- ICNS (512x512)
- PNG (512x512)
- iContainer (CandyBar)

*Pour télécharger le pack suffit de cliquer sur l'image :*


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Février 2011)

1ere contribution pour moi, c'est spécifique donc pas pour tous le monde, mai s'il y a des amateurs de rugby.


----------



## link.javaux (5 Juin 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (9 Juillet 2011)

http://img807.imageshack.us/img807/2967/capturedcran20110709062.png

Si vous voulez utiliser -> MP


----------



## Cflo22 (7 Octobre 2011)

Salut à tous,

Je vous poste ici un fond d'écran que j'ai fait en mémoire de steve. J'ai repris l'image diffusée sur macG pour compléter cette création.

RIP Steve...

http://www.apix-design.fr/steve.jpg


----------



## Scalounet (8 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2012)

Il y a quelques temps de cela, après deux semaines d'auto-apprentissage de Photoshop CS5 Extended, j'ai fait ça : http://s4.noelshack.com/uploads/images/19241161301439_fear_the_future.png

C'est un fond d'écran inspiré de Metro 2033. Je ne me souviens plus de la procédure et je n'ai plus le fichier Photoshop Document pour le refaire ou le modifier&#8230;

Qu'en pensez-vous ?



maiwen a dit:


> ouais .... faudrait voir à pas pousser méwèn dans les orties non plus hein
> 
> comme l'a dit scalounet en plus ... je préfère faire plus grand, ça s'adapte. C'est plus lourd mais bon ... FLUTE !



Il suffit de faire un truc en vecteurs comme avec par exemple Illustrator CS5. Ça te permet ensuite de l'étirer ou le réduire à l'infini sans perdre de qualité.


----------



## Ramses2 (2 Août 2012)

Voilà le fond d'écran que j'utilise

http://i.imgur.com/ziG1Z.jpg


----------



## Powerdom (7 Août 2012)

Ramses2 a dit:


> Voilà le fond d'écran que j'utilise
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ziG1Z.jpg



pas mal


----------



## JohanC (1 Juin 2014)

Déterrage de topic 














​


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juin 2014)

Mais pourquoi tu as barré tes beaux fonds d'écran d'une croix ?


----------



## JohanC (1 Juin 2014)

Il y a une version sans le X dans le .zip 

Pareil pour le fond d'écran iOS8 pour Mac.


----------



## JohanC (28 Juin 2014)

J'ai repris ma collection de fond d'écran "brossés"


----------



## JohanC (13 Juillet 2014)

Nouvelle collection d'icônes


----------



## Caliao (13 Juillet 2014)

MEEEEH! C'est pile ça je me tuais à trouver ces derniers jours! Là, tu fais mon bonheur JohanChalibert!;D


----------



## JohanC (13 Juillet 2014)

Content que ça te plaise ! 

J'attends que toutes les icônes du dossier "Utilitaires" aient été changées pour les faire en noir et blanc


----------



## 1uo (28 Août 2014)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> bonjour à tous ! ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté dans ce forum
> 
> aujourd'hui je vous présente ma dernière création. enfin plutôt petit mod ou encore montage.
> 
> ...



Salut
Dis-moi, il y a moyen d'avoir les icones avec preview si l'icône est remplacée dans VLC?
J'ai toujours l'icone noir.


----------

